# Music Department Listening Party - Sundays at 8PM EST



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2013)

Back, back way back in the years of yore, we used to listen to albums together and discuss it in IRC in real time, something that was immensely entertaining, but obviously has fallen off in recent years.

Would anybody be up for this?  Ignore logistics, timezones, everything else aside from whether you might be interested--we'll start with the most basic of basics first, so making sure anyone even cares is a good first step.  It doesn't have to be in IRC: Skype, other chat services are fine.  Doesn't really matter.  

So, the breakdown is:

-Album is picked, time set

-Everyone listens to the album at the same time

-Discussion during the listening in chat; thread to discuss music further, decide on next album

-rinse, repeat

Interested?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2013)

yo I'm down for this


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2013)

The gifs have spoken.

Even if it's just mods/old MD regulars, I don't care.  These were fun.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2013)

Sounds good.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2013)

I'll try to get other people to join too, this is an A+ idea


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2013)

I dunno, man...

The more normies we get, the more crazy the album has to be.  These are the rules.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2013)

those are fair rules


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 18, 2013)

Been too long. My schedule is all over the place but I would be on it if we can work around it. Good day to pop my head back in to the MD...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 18, 2013)

People's Choice Music week 1 will weed out the riff-raff.


----------



## Owl (Sep 18, 2013)

Interested, but I don't know cause the frequent goers in this section are too fucking hip to even acknowledge occasional posters, and have that elitist attitude of ignoring new people who tries to share a piece of their mind in the music thread. Yeah, just like real life hipsters.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2013)

so uh does that mean you are in?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2013)

Who are you responding to, Para?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2013)

my comments were directed to Owl


----------



## Lamb (Sep 18, 2013)

I'd be interested in attending.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2013)

Parallax said:


> my comments were directed to Owl





But, seriously, Owl, I don't know where you're getting that, unless you just stepped out of time portal from 2007, in which case you may be right, but those people no longer post.  

We'd be happy to have you on board, though I can't imagine being passive aggressive about it will help.  The more, the merrier, especially people who do not frequent the section.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2013)

Damn, Blue, stop lurking goddamn.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2013)

Lamb posts


----------



## Vault (Sep 19, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## Owl (Sep 19, 2013)

Well, forgive me then. But yes, count me in as well.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah why not


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 19, 2013)

Sure, interested.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 19, 2013)

Parallax said:


> Lamb posts



I didn't know my posting was that impressive or unexpected 

Would we be trying to set up the IRC again, for the listening parties?

Also, I have a fairly open schedule (being a perpetually unemployed, still-in-college-after-six-years manchild) so other than Tuesdays and Thursdays, when I actually do have class all day, I'm available for the listening.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm in if it happens like before the 28th. After that I'll be stuck at my grandparents for 2 weeks waiting for my flight and doing the 'bye family, yes I'll miss you too' dance and grandma does not like me being on the intrawebs all night or all day. (Goddammit Jove next time you're the one emigrating.)


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 19, 2013)

That's enough people, I'd wager.

The real questions are:

IRC or Skype (for ease of use, I'd probably bet on Skype)

Which album?


----------



## Voynich (Sep 19, 2013)

Skype. Not reinstalling mIRC and browser clients are shit.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 19, 2013)

Don't you miss our secret club IRC hideout?


----------



## Voynich (Sep 19, 2013)

You mean so secret that no one has been there in years except Simp the sleeping dragon guarding the fortress? Or whoever it was that was always there but never actually 'there'.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 19, 2013)

I'll bet it's still there because simpatiK is still there, like a self aware ad bot.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 19, 2013)

Haha yeah probably. I remember going in there so often back then and finding no one except simp. I'd leave a 'Hi' and come back days later to find a 'Hi' back from him or some other passerby. 

Skype's just easier to use. I never really took to IRC because no one I regularly spoke to used it and I hated hanging out in random channels for days waiting for anything interesting to happen. Too old now to engage in random internet balderdash with people I don't know and past the point where greentext slapping each other with trouts is in any way a sensible manner to spend the day.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 19, 2013)

I forget; is Skype chat tied to a host, in that if the host has to leave, the entire session closes, or does it continue if there's at least two people?   As you can tell, I don't use Skype much outside of direct calls.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 19, 2013)

I think if the host leaves the connection dies.

you don't have to install IRC, Chrome and Firefox have apps that allow you to access it from your browser

also I think the album should be chosen by a participant each week (or session) and keep it going that way cause otherwise it could be a clusterfuck of confusion.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 20, 2013)

Cool, then.  

For now we'll use Skype, and if people want to sign up for the order then we can get started.  We can either do a random album this week (or I can choose one), or we can start with someone else.  I don't matter none.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2013)

You should choose one.  And then just type in the names of the people who say they are in and just randomly pick one and PM then that their selection is up


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 20, 2013)

Works for me.  The less complicated, the better, so if anyone objects, speak now.

Give me a bit to think of an album as a good starter...


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 22, 2013)

Alright, comrades, first PM out.  

Keepin' it pretty light for the first one.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 26, 2013)

If anyone is still up, my Skype handle is terror_soak.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 26, 2013)

I missed it


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 26, 2013)

I missed it?

Bah, I spoil every internet party.  It was probably better without me.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 26, 2013)

Naw, no one was around lol.

Still around, though.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 26, 2013)

I'd prefer IRC. Don't have Skype installed and the last time I tried my Mac crashed on me.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm sad I missed it I wasn't home all day


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 27, 2013)

Nothing happened; no one was around lol.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2013)

that's turrible smh


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 27, 2013)

I was ill.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 28, 2013)

It's hard to set these up, yo.

You people have lives!


----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2013)

make it a week in advance with a concrete time and send out 2 pms, I think that's a good way to go about it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 28, 2013)

yeah. It needs to be exactly precise about when its going to be. Force us to make time.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2013)

be a tyrant Boskov!


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 28, 2013)

No doubt.

Next week is iffy for me, though, since I have a wedding to attend, but we'll see.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2013)

This ain't dead, I just made a profoundly stupid decision to put it a week out of starting it and 2 days before I had a wedding to attend.  It's still in the works, so if anyone is still interested, let me know.

We can still do the Dear Hunter, but I'm also open for making things more... interesting.


----------



## Shoukry (Oct 15, 2013)

What is this?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2013)

Shoukry said:


> What is this?



'Back, back way back in the years of yore, we used to listen to albums together and discuss it in IRC in real time, something that was immensely entertaining, but obviously has fallen off in recent years.'

Basically.


----------



## Shoukry (Oct 15, 2013)

That would be pretty cool if you guys still had it. 
I would defiantly participate.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 16, 2014)

It's not dead yet.
Work calmed down and my schedule is pretty lax for for the next couple months.  The Dear Hunter is still a viable option for the album, but I'm always open for suggestions. 

I will also be honest that it's a lot more fun to listen to less exposed albums, rather than massively popular ones.  This also goes for musical styles.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2014)

Sounds like fun, and your sig ad will only work if you post in other than the Blender and Lit Dept.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, I do post in the Gaming Department.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 20, 2014)

I've still got Dear Hunter.


----------



## Table (Jan 20, 2014)

This sounds fun, I'd be interested.... unless it's dead.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2014)

Depends on what you mean by dead, but I'll bet Laura would still be up for it.   Now that you guys are in the same timezone, it shouldn't be hard--I think I'll resend the PM, too.


----------



## Table (Jan 20, 2014)

By dead I meant there was 0 interest and it's not really a happening thing.  Soooooo if it's happening....


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 21, 2014)

lol

That's what I was driving at.  There's a little interest, so not dead.  Just sleepy.

I'll resend the PM tomorrow and see if we can find some more people.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm still interested in this :33


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 21, 2014)

Laura still has Dear Hunter, too.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 21, 2014)

Don't bunch a bunch of recluses and listen to it on different computers.


----------



## Table (Jan 21, 2014)

What album?  Migrant?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 21, 2014)

can I has a link please :33


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 22, 2014)

Table said:


> What album?  Migrant?



Wrong Dear Hunter.

You're thinking of Deerhunter; we're listening to The Dear Hunter's Act III.



Para, I can get you hooked up, bro.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 23, 2014)

Since no one is replying to my PM, what kinds of times work for you people?

Jove, Laura and I are on the same coast--what timezones doth thou dwell within?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 23, 2014)

West coast time


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 23, 2014)

Gross.

Alright, so 3 East Coast, and one outlier.  Who else?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 23, 2014)

Pffft enjoy being balls deep in snow while i has warm sunny weather


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, because snow isn't fun at all.


----------



## Table (Jan 23, 2014)

I didn't get a PM 

And east coast represent.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 23, 2014)

This is wonderful!

Majority rules, east coast rules!  

And, Table, I had a list of people that were interested last time but we never got around to doing it.   Now, days and times, people!


----------



## Parallax (Jan 23, 2014)

Weekends are the best for me.  Maybe mondays and Wednesday's depending on time


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 23, 2014)

I'd rather do it during a weekday, but weekends are fine. Any time after 4 PM EST on a weekday works for me. Any time on a weekend.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 23, 2014)

Anytime between now and Monday is good for me


----------



## Parallax (Jan 23, 2014)

I can do Monday after 4pm my time.  I'm in school till then.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 23, 2014)

Monday is my day off (next week, anyways), so that could work for me.  Any time, really.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 23, 2014)

we're close to making this actually happen :33


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 23, 2014)

That's honestly pretty amazing.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 24, 2014)

We can do Monday but Jove has after school tutoring so he'll be home about 6pm.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 24, 2014)

It's probably better that we do it around then, anyways, since not everyone is in EST.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 24, 2014)

Well, thanks for reminding me of that.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 24, 2014)

It feels weird seeing you two post together.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's probably better that we do it around then, anyways, since not everyone is in EST.



You can single me out :33


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 24, 2014)

It may just be you, unless Suzuku is somewhere else.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2014)

he's from Florida 

west coast still da best coast doe


----------



## Voynich (Jan 24, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> Well, thanks for reminding me of that.



Wifely duties include making life slightly more awful. You're welcome.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It feels weird seeing you two post together.



We're like right next to each other on the couch with our laptops. Instead of combining into a fabulous go-getting couple we've just synced up our couchpotato modes.


----------



## Table (Jan 24, 2014)

Monday works for me (so far).. What time were you guys thinking?


----------



## Lamb (Jan 24, 2014)

Sadly, I will be at work basically all day Monday and won't be online much at all.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 24, 2014)

Well, the idea is to have many more in the future, so you should be able to at some point, yo.  I'd like this to continue, if at all possible, even if I'm not able to be there.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jan 24, 2014)

Which album are we guys listening to?
Not sure if I can do Monday. Though if it is any time after 19:30 PM GMT, I might be okay with that.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 24, 2014)

The Dear Hunter's Act III

_Frozen_ Sing-Along Hits Theaters January 31, 2014

We're thinking somewhere around 6:30EST, or possibly later.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jan 24, 2014)

Damn, that would be 11:30 pm GMT.
Sorry I cannot attend this one.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 24, 2014)

So Monday in the PM?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 24, 2014)

Looks like it makes the most sense.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 26, 2014)

Are we going to talk in this thread, or somewhere else?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2014)

I was gonna ask that as well


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2014)

I mean, we certainly can.  It would be an easy fix for people not used to Skype, IRC or whatever.  It'll also keep the thread active.

Also, reminder that this is tonight.  Tentatively at 7EST.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 27, 2014)

Dawwww but skype is more fun.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2014)

Don't tell me; tell your husband.

I can only imagine you two on the couch, skyping on different computers.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 27, 2014)

I'll be on skype and on this thread 

Pm me if you want my skype info :33


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2014)

My skype name is terror_soak.

Add me if you want to be part of the chat, y'all.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 27, 2014)

Added you :33


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2014)

Danke.

Now just for the rest of you shmucks.


----------



## Table (Jan 27, 2014)

Stalking you, Dr. Boskov.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2014)

woop woop!


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 27, 2014)

i forget my skype info


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2014)

Nuuuuu      !


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 27, 2014)

That was fun. Now we fight over who gets next choice, and start to advertise this across the forum.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 28, 2014)

Alright, ideas, people.

If we choose an album we have more weight with the advertising.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 28, 2014)

Afrirampo- We Are Uchu no Ku

Grimes-Visions


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 28, 2014)

Japanese Noise Rock?

Is there any reason to choose anything else?  I think not.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 28, 2014)

Its a hatd album to find but I have a physical copy somewhere give me a few days and I can upload it


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 28, 2014)

Neat.  I may just want it, even if we don't listen to it.

I also submit the following for consideration:

Univers Zero - 1313 (aka, self titled)
Charming Hostess - Eat (or the Bowls project, since both are good)


----------



## Parallax (Jan 28, 2014)

Glad you trust my taste Boskov :33


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 28, 2014)

Well, they played with Sonic Youth and Lightning Bolt... but, yeah, totally.

:33


----------



## Vault (Jan 28, 2014)

I forgot my skype details, this is the second account now


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 28, 2014)

lol

You can just make one for the chat, and use it for just this.


----------



## Table (Jan 29, 2014)

When are we planning on doing the next one?


Edit: Oh and I'll throw in a few album suggestions that I've been enjoying recently... although I'm not really sure what people are in to or not....

Phosphorescent: 'Muchacho' 
Casiokids: 'Topp Stemning P? Lokal Bar'
Purity Ring: 'Shrines' (although that album itself can be somewhat monotonous)


I'd also definitely be down for Afrirampo because it sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2014)

We gotta find a new date and time that works with any new people.

...if there end up being any.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2014)

Why not once every two weeks?

I'd like to do it every month at least :33


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2014)

I'll give it a go.


----------



## Table (Jan 31, 2014)

Every two weeks might be good, then if someone has to miss one they still get one in for that month.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 31, 2014)

Considering that sane people choose albums 42 minutes or under, I don't think it's excessive to hold one every week.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

fuck you Jove imma pick an album that is 43 minutes long


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2014)

I mean, once a week is pretty doable, so there's more chances for people not in the majority timezone to have a stab at it.  Not everyone can attend every single one, so it leaves room for more options, I suppose.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 1, 2014)

Alright, compiling nominations:

Afrirampo- We Are Uchu no Ku
Grimes - Visions
Univers Zero - s/t
Charming Hostess - the Bowls Project
Phosphorescent - Muchacho
Casiokids - Topp Stemning P? Lokal Bar
Purity Ring - Shrines

We should probably pick _something_ so that we can get the ball rolling again, rather than waiting again.  Have at it.  I guess if anyone REALLY wants to add something to the list, we can, but start voting on these for now.

Also, so many forum goers need  a snazzy banner to be interested.  We need one to put in our sigs.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Afrirampo is a double album but each disk does its own thing so if that one chosen we can just decide which side to listen to


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 1, 2014)

Uh oh.

You know Jove's going to go into conniptions.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Fuck Jove doe


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 1, 2014)

Fuck you guys. Maybe I'll pull out Oxford Collapse's triple album.


Actually, Para, we might want to bring in some ideas from the Film Club. do we want to get nominations, or pick a person who then chooses the album. Will the album be a secret, or advertised beforehand?



I think, even if there are only two people on some of them, doing it every week builds up a consistency and familiarity something like this needs to grow. I've been studying podcasts a lot lately, and the ones that break out are always meticulously scheduled. I think we should 

1. Do it weekly

2. Advertise it through the whole forum through our mod overlord statuses

3. Eventually bring back MD Radio and make the listening party the Monday (or whatever day) broadcast.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah we used to do it secret in film club but changed that.  Now we know the movie ahead of time.  We usually have each member pick a film and ennoa has them pm him their choice usually 2 weeks in advanced


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't think it matters all that much, at least during the nascent stages.

I agree with Jove, though.  Weekly, and sometimes we'll just have to pick an album and go from there so we have a steady pace; sometimes it will just be one of us, or even just me picking the album and having people go with it, just so we can keep it up until more people join.  I'll pick a goddamn album right now.

Can we make a forum announcement?  

Also, we need sick-ass banner images to spread the good word.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Table (Feb 1, 2014)

I think once a week is great, and people might be more likely to casually drop in.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi, Scorp.

Alright, we'll go for it.

Any strong feelings about any of the albums or should we draw from a hat?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Alright, compiling nominations:
> 
> Afrirampo- We Are Uchu no Ku
> Grimes - Visions
> ...



Random works


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 1, 2014)

Alright, hang on one second.

I'ma freestyle this bitch.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 1, 2014)

THE WHEELS OF FATE ARE TURNING



We're going with number 5 down the list, which is Phosphorescent.  

Now for a time.


----------



## Table (Feb 1, 2014)

Did not want one of my suggestions to win D;
The judgment will kill me.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2014)

I believe in your music taste table :33


----------



## Table (Feb 2, 2014)

We'll see about that.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 4, 2014)

Alright, does anyone need help getting the album?

Also, we should start thinking of a specific day and time.


----------



## Table (Feb 4, 2014)

I have it so I'm solid, and as long as it's not tomorrow or Thursday, most evenings work for me.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 4, 2014)

If it's this week, I can do Thursday, Saturday nights, or any time on Sunday.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

Weekends are the hardest since I'm rarely home 

Maybe Sunday? But it depends on the time


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 4, 2014)

TOMORROW IS A SNOW DAY WHY NOT TOMORROW.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 4, 2014)

I work tomorrow night.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2014)

Cause I have school 

Actually depending on the time I could do tomorrow 

Lol snow day


----------



## Lamb (Feb 5, 2014)

I work tonight, as well. 

I could do it Thursday or Friday night, or anytime Saturday or Sunday in the day time. :x


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 7, 2014)

So, do we want to shoot for Saturday night, or Sunday?

Maybe even tonight?  I can't be here, but if you guys can do it, go for it.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2014)

Sunday is the only free day I got this weekend.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 7, 2014)

I work all day sunday and then sunday night is True Detective


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 7, 2014)

You just said you could do Sunday in the daytime.


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2014)

What album lads?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 7, 2014)

Muchacho by Phosphorescent.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 8, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> You just said you could do Sunday in the daytime.



Generally speaking, Saturday and Sunday are my days off. However, I work retail so I'm a bitch to random schedule shifts and thus have to take an odd Sunday tomorrow. 

I can also do nights. I am off all day today, so if anyone wants to do it today, I can. :x


----------



## Table (Feb 8, 2014)

Later today or Sunday work for me, can't do Monday or Tues.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 8, 2014)

I can do tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2014)

New time, then?



























































...maybe new album?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 9, 2014)

We need to just set a time. If you can't show up, the show goes on.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2014)

That was my thinking.

I'd like it to continue even if all of us can't make it.


----------



## Table (Feb 9, 2014)

Don't diss my album. You guys should do Casiokids instead though, muchacho kind of drags after the first 2 songs.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2014)

So whats the new date then?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 12, 2014)

So I have the Flu and I'm going to be home for a few days.

Anyone up for it now?


----------



## Garfield (Feb 12, 2014)

Would like to join next time if possible.


----------



## Table (Feb 16, 2014)

Just noticed the thread title, I hate you guys


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 16, 2014)

OK SO TOMORROW 7 PM EST. JUST LIKE LAST TIME. WHAT CHA THINK?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 16, 2014)

I can do that


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 16, 2014)

Do it.

I'm working but keep on truckin' if you have enough people to do it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 17, 2014)

We need to spread the album around.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 17, 2014)

what's the album again so I can make sure I have it


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 17, 2014)

So what exactly is this all about?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 17, 2014)

We all listen to the same album at the same time and talk about it with each other


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 17, 2014)

Para and I call it off, no one around. NOT EVEN TABLE.


From this point forward, we need to set a specific time every week, like Monday at 7 PM EST, that does not change, and then start recruiting.


----------



## Table (Feb 17, 2014)

I was on skype! 

I lost track of time, you guys should have said something...  except I don't think we're skype contacts so nevermind >.>


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 17, 2014)

I'll resist listening until we do this.


----------



## Table (Feb 17, 2014)

So should we pick a day/time.  Would Sunday evenings be best because people are less likely to be working, or is Monday the best day for everyone?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 17, 2014)

I typically work Mondays, unless it's a weird week.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2014)

lol fuck this

Who's up for an impromptu (sorta, next couple o' days) Listening Party?  I'm saying we listen to Kill the Vultures--either the self titled or Ecce Beast, and it would be neato since they're ultra-mega-super-duper-turbo underground, and fairly unusual for the genre.

Both albums are pretty short...


Jove.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 20, 2014)

Ok. I'm down.


But what date's the best? Tuesdays? Wednesdays? Thursdays?

If it's after 5 PM EST, I can do any day, but I really don't want to do weekends.


----------



## Table (Feb 20, 2014)

If I'm around I'll be up for it... but as of tomorrow I'll be on west coast time for a few weeks so maybe not.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2014)

This week I have Friday/Saturday off.

I typically have Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday Nights free for this kind of stuff; though it can be more erratic.  I usually stay up way late, even on work days, so I can usually squeeze in a late nighter.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 20, 2014)

Tuesdays or Thursdays sound good to me.


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2014)

Tuesdays are excellent for me. ^_^


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2014)

I could depending on the time


----------



## Table (Feb 20, 2014)

So what are we listening to?  Kill the Vultures?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 20, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I could depending on the time




What time on Tuesday works?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2014)

Evening time is best the later the better since you guys are on East Coast time so it's 3 hr difference


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 22, 2014)

I get off work usually around 4EST, and typically don't have anything planned for the rest of the night because Tuesdays always suck.  Ergo, I'm free pretty much for any timeframe.

Also, if anyone needs help with their google-fu for the album, let me know.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 25, 2014)

This is still up for those who wanna give it a shot.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2014)

I can't make it D:


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 25, 2014)

Phooey.

Oh well.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 3, 2014)

Do we wanna try Kill the Vultures again?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2014)

I do.

This week is weird, though.  I work Tuesday and Wednesday night, Thursday morning Friday Night and Sunday.  So I can do it tonight, Thursday, Saturday or Sunday night.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm free tonight


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2014)

Para, if you just wanna listen along with me, that's cool, too.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 3, 2014)

yeah I'd be down

what album is it ( I don't remember)

and what time?  I was planning to go for a run pretty soon


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2014)

whenever

it may just be you and me, so I'll have skype open

also, the album is Kill the Vultures - s/t


----------



## Parallax (Mar 3, 2014)

my google fu aint shit can you PM me or skype me a link


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2014)

done and doner


----------



## Table (Mar 7, 2014)

Does this thing still happen?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 7, 2014)

We're trying to.

Para and I did a kind of impromptu one the other day, but I don't know if that counts.  Right now, since we're so small, I don't really care who picks the albums, so much as we do it and advertise it--when (if) we get more people, then we can be all democratic and shit.

Any albums in mind?

I'm leaning towards something weird; I just got the majority of Zorn's discography downloaded.  It's finally time.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 7, 2014)

There's always the People's Choice Music, but I'd like to save that for a time when we might have enough people to confuse with it.


I'd be up for Zorn. I've never heard his stuff beyond that episode of the Podcast.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2014)

The People's Choice music is a sacred MD text and will shown to the outsiders when we have enough ready for it to be hilarious.

Zorn really has a... variety of stuff from which to choose, so it's kind of up in the air.  Free Jazz, Klezmer, Modern Classical, film score, Ambient, Grindcore, Noise... and then you delve into his projects and collaborations and it explodes from there.

Though, I'm thinking the Unknown Masada would be a good one for the group.

Maybe some of his Klezmer Jazz stuff would be interesting, mostly because so few people have ever heard Klezmer music, even related, outside of Jewish wedding scenes in movies.


----------



## Table (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm open to anything really, album wise.

I do think it would be beneficial to set a once a week time that is relatively concrete, that way it would be easier to gather stragglers and also useful for advertising.  "Like every Sunday, 8pm EST, join us for the MD Listening Party!!!!"  And people will always know that there will be some rando music nerd, at 8pm on a Sunday, waiting to listen to music.

Not saying that Sunday at 8 is the best time, I just pulled that out of the air.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah, I agree.

It needs to be consistent, so it can be advertised as such.  It's not like we can't do other albums, at other times, but having one around every week is good for getting people involved.  Sunday or Saturday might be one of the best days, though, at least in the evening.


----------



## Table (Mar 8, 2014)

I would prefer Sunday... in case people want to have a social life on Saturdays (lol  ).
And doing other albums other times in the week would be cool as well (and I would really like to hear some more obscure ones so I feel like that would be a good time for those).

It also might be good to have member input on the album choice for the established listening party.  Maybe by random pick, or even a vote, where you can't vote for your own album?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah, I initially planned for a kind of vote or randomized drawing of suggestions to keep people involved, but we need actual people for that, so for now I'm just picking albums (or asking some of you to do that) so that we have something concrete to show people.

The biggest part of it was to show more obscure albums to the rest of NF, so maybe I'll save some REALLY interesting stuff for the off-beat hours.


----------



## Table (Mar 8, 2014)

I wouldn't make the albums _too_ obscure (by this I mean wacky) to begin with because you don't want to intimidate/isolate people. But I might be underestimating the members here (I probably am, I usually do).

I think that 1)establishing how albums are picked 2) setting a concrete time  3) updating thread with new guidelines (and this week's album choice) and finally 4)promo-ing the heck out of it should get some people interested.


My other question is, would everything stay in this thread?  Or would each week have a new thread with the album vote, then updated with album announcement?  Or maybe elect the albums here, then have an announcement thread with discussion etc in it (where people can post reviews)?


----------



## scerpers (Mar 8, 2014)

i got obscure
this should be fun


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2014)

Table said:


> I wouldn't make the albums _too_ obscure (by this I mean wacky) to begin with because you don't want to intimidate/isolate people. But I might be underestimating the members here (I probably am, I usually do).
> 
> I think that 1)establishing how albums are picked 2) setting a concrete time  3) updating thread with new guidelines (and this week's album choice) and finally 4)promo-ing the heck out of it should get some people interested.
> 
> ...



I wasn't thinking of listening to Execution Grounds or [void] to start us off, more that we could listen to those with a smaller group of people on the off hours, and that sort of thing.

I think the Dear Hunter and stuff like that would be good ilk, in that it's definitely not something of which most listeners would be aware, but certainly nothing frightening or off-putting.  We'll probably start with the album choosing within the next couple of threads, so we'll have it ready for a larger group of people, but voting would probably make the most sense.

But, I'm not sure if we should keep it here or not.  We can do both, with a new thread for those who don't like Skype, want to comment on it without it getting lost up in here.  It could work similar to the FF contest in the LD.



Scerpers said:


> i got obscure
> this should be fun



Let's see how far down the rabbit hole you are willing to go.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 8, 2014)

i should be saying that to you


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2014)

We'll see.

I don't think I can really go much farther.  It's not even a pissing contest; when you're heard stuff like Onkyo, lowercase and Harsh Wall Noise, there's really much farther to do anymore.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 8, 2014)

then i guess we're on the same level
there goes my fun


----------



## scerpers (Mar 8, 2014)

what are your thoughts on post avant-garde jazzcore?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2014)

progressive dreamfunk, yadda yadda yadda

But, seriously, I have a serious soft spot for aggressive, angry Jazz that's got roots in Punk or Grindcore, ala Painkiller.  I just do.  Something about the abrasive, distorted insanity of the drums and bass with the skittering, a-tonal sax just does it for me.  Like, even before I got really far into music, so I have no idea.

I honestly wish there was more, but fuck does most of it suck.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 8, 2014)

thank god i got into harsh drum and bass electronic music young
i had sedatephobia so the louder the music i listened to was the safer i felt
still have it but at least i now know how to cope


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm afraid of tinnitus, so I could never do it too loud.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 8, 2014)

obviously i don't listen to harsh wall noise at maximum volume
just loud enough to drown the outside noises


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2014)

Just need that good pair of headphones, mang.

Or some nice speakers.

Alright, in order to keep things moving, I'm gonna go ahead and put forth our album for now.  Currently it's going to be John Zorn's Unknown Masada, so keep that in mind.  If you need help getting a hold of it, let me know.

Now, for a time.

Any suggestions?


----------



## scerpers (Mar 8, 2014)

i live on the east coast so really any time between 10AM to 11PM is fine for me


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2014)

The party has almost all been East Coast members except for Parallax.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 8, 2014)

well
i guess he's in a difficult position


----------



## Table (Mar 8, 2014)

I used to listen to some grindcore 
I liked loud fast music and loved my blast beats.

But now I like mostly mainstream happy jolly music.




Time wise, I've actually been on PST the past few weeks so Para isn't alone.  But Sundays I'm almost always free (minus my usual day time drinking) so time doesn't matter.  As long as it's Sunday.  It might be a good idea to pick a time that wouldn't completely exclude euro members? If we have any of those... They're usually 5-6 hours ahead of the ESTs.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm always free around 8PM EST every Sundary, regardless of my work schedule, so that's always a good time for me.  It can be later if we need to accommodate some other time zones, though.


----------



## Table (Mar 8, 2014)

I think 8pm EST is a good time, that way it's 1am for the GMTs and 5pm for the PSTs


----------



## scerpers (Mar 8, 2014)

8PM sounds fine
as long as it's not on a sunday because i have something to do real early in the morning


----------



## Table (Mar 9, 2014)

Is it finally happening today?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm down for it, if anyone else is.


----------



## Table (Mar 9, 2014)

Party times


----------



## scerpers (Mar 9, 2014)

can't stay up too late but i'll pop in for a while


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 9, 2014)

That was fun.

Join us next time.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 9, 2014)

was fun
jew music isn't really my thing
but when with you guys it was slightly enjoyable


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 9, 2014)

LISTEN TO BLACK SHABBIS YOU GOYIM


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 14, 2014)

GET ME SOME ALBUMS YOU BOOBS


----------



## Table (Mar 15, 2014)

I don't listen to music


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2014)

Im open to do it today?  Maybe


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2014)

Table said:


> I don't listen to music



I fucking hate you people.



Parallax said:


> Im open to do it today?  Maybe



I'm down.

Swans?  French Black Metal?  

Peste Noire would be HILARIOUS.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2014)

I'd be down with Swans

maybe start up around 5pm EST/2pm Pacific?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2014)

That should work fine.

Early Swans or late Swans?   The Seer is pretty damn long, but My Father... would probably fit the bill.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2014)

hmmmmmm

why not middle Swans?  Wanna try disc 1 of Swans Are Dead?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2014)

That works for me, mang.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2014)

cool I'll be on skype I'll be ready to roll in about 45 minutes


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2014)

Neat.

This will be quite... different the previous ones, so it should be interesting to see the reaction.  All dis no wave.


----------



## Table (Mar 15, 2014)

I want innnnnn.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2014)

NO!

YOU MISSED THE CUT OFF!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tell me if you need the album.  Maybe I can find a link already up.


----------



## Table (Mar 15, 2014)

I do need the album, unless youtube has it.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2014)

It mayyyyy be, but it's a live album, so it may be hard.  And we're just doing disc 1 of 2.



^if'n you need'n it


----------



## Table (Mar 15, 2014)

Is this it?



Double post, whatever.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2014)

Yup.

But, we're probably only going to do disc one, since it's... over 2 hours long.


----------



## Table (Mar 15, 2014)

You guys are weak.

(no I'm very pro only doing one disc)


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2014)

pshh

I'd do both, but most people get all antsy


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 17, 2014)

We're having a quick one in a few minutes, if anyone is interested.

The album is Jay Munly and the Lee Lewis Harlots.


----------



## Table (Mar 17, 2014)

You guys are so "spur of the moment" I can hardly keep up!


----------



## Vault (Mar 18, 2014)

Today? Yesterday depending on your location was a success no?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2014)

I like to think it was


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2014)

Shhhhhhhhh. 

It was.  

Also, start throwin' out ideas for albums so we can be ready.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2014)

I wanna really have you guys listen to Loss/Sleepless by the Invisible Fish

it's Korean ambient/folk/shoegaze like 

I really like it :33


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2014)

hipster bullshit


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2014)

Boskov mad as fuck that Alt-Country Bluegrass is even more hipster


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2014)

Naw.

Shoegaze is huge right now, especially with Hipsters.  Step up, senpai.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2014)

Naw.

Shoegaze is huge right now, especially with Hipsters.  Step up, senpai.


----------



## Table (Mar 18, 2014)

Now I'll never be able to suggest indie electro pop


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2014)

you should because I loves indie electro pop


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2014)

Boskov called me senpai


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2014)

Boskov

we should play Midori's _Aratamemashite..._ for everyone here

I think they'd really like it


----------



## Table (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh dayayyyuuummmm.  Check out Para's triple posting.  

I can't imagine Boskov going for indie electro pop.  Or maybe I'm wrong?  

Anyway, I'm open to listening to anything (as always) as long as it's not super creepy or super long RnB.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 19, 2014)

I think Hello, we are Midori... is my favorite, though.  

That, or a Boris record.  Like Akuma no Uta, or maybe Rockdream.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2014)

I'd be so down :33


----------



## Garfield (Mar 20, 2014)

I read Midori 
But I've played it to death already. But that reminds me, I wanted to add some Chirinuruwowaka to the playlist today.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm home and bored, since DaSII isn't letting me co op, so I'm up for any Boris, Midori, Gonon-Ish, Koenjihyakkei, Ruins, eX-girl or whatever nerdy ambient shit Para wants to play.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2014)

i'm free and home too I'm down to play whatever :33

Table what do you vote for


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2014)

Jove you barnacle, you're never involved anymore.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2014)

RIP Active Jove


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 21, 2014)

I think we should do something a bit less heavy next time.

Tyondai Braxton's Central Market could be pretty interesting.


----------



## Table (Mar 21, 2014)

I liked the heavy!

We could also always try Starfucker because they're _super_ upbeat.  Casiokids is fun too, if you're in to Norwegian synthpop.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2014)

we should all make a post of all the albums we would like to have a listen to

and then we put them through a randomizer and that's how we decide what to listen to


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 21, 2014)

Sounds neat.

How do we get a 'randomizer,' though?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm also around pretty much all night--stuck house sitting for a client.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2014)

we can just type in the album titles on some online randomizer and it picks one.  It's easy to find one on the interwebs


----------



## Table (Mar 21, 2014)

Cool, if we're doing that I also want to throw in Fever Ray if no one has heard it here?  I was late to the Fever Ray party train but I pretty much had their album on repeat all last month.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2014)

put anything you want on your list :33


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 21, 2014)

I have.  

But put it on there.

I'll keep it weird, to keep it interesting.


----------



## Vault (Mar 21, 2014)

Fuck these impromptu listening parties 

We have established Mondays and Fridays. Albums just need to be picked now!!!!


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 21, 2014)

Wait, we have?

It clearly says Sundays at 8PM EST in the thread title, son.


----------



## Vault (Mar 21, 2014)

But Mondays and Fridays we had a session


----------



## Vault (Mar 21, 2014)

Don't forget I'm GMT  I'm the one taking the biggest hit here.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 21, 2014)

Those were those impromptu parties, mang.  They're the ones you want to do away with!

We settled on that time because, when we were doing it in the beginning, it was basically Para, Jove, Table and myself.  Jove is now gone, but Table and I are EST and Para is in California, so it tends to work pretty well.  That's why we're trying to get multiple ones going so that everyone can actually participate.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2014)

I know nothing of music in a critical or technical aspect and all of my shit is way too popular and uncool, but I have ears, so I can listen! :33 So I'd be game.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2014)

Actually I realize in retrospect that the stipulation of having ears is not the only prerequisite for being able to hear...

...but you know what I mean.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't even have ears.

Ultra-mainstream, son.

You're more than welcome to listen with us, dude!  Just be prepared for some irregular to really weird shit, depending on the album.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey, I'm pretty open-minded and it would do me good to expand myself and such. Just a shame I can't participate when half the shit I listen to is stuff like Grouplove or OMAM or fucking Bastille or something. 

Or YouTube covers of pop songs.

Anyways looking forward to it. I'm on EST, too - so is that timing (Sunday at 8pm) on EST time frame then?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 21, 2014)

Usually.

We try to incorporate other timezones but fuck those people.  EST will probably be the easiest for now, since it's typically myself and Para and Table who do them, with a rotating cast of guest members.  It's probably not ALWAYS going to be on Sunday, but it's good to have a regular day.

We do a fair amount of just 'hey, let's try this out' kind of listen-along things.

My skype handle is terror_soak if you need it, since that's where we've typically been having these things.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2014)

Awesome, I'll add you - already have Kiki on Skype.

Just for reference I suppose, my Skype is krawry


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 21, 2014)

Neat.

We'll probably summon you if we have any going and you're online, but we'll try for a legit one this Sunday.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm almost always around so should be easy enough to reach me, heh.

Subscribed to the thread so I'll try to keep up with you folks.


----------



## Table (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm down for this Sunday.  
Should we all start throwing in album names and then run it through a randomiser sometime tomorrow or Sunday?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2014)

Whichever works.

Tossing mine in:

Sleepytime Gorilla Museum - The Grand Opening and Closing


----------



## Table (Mar 22, 2014)

Oooh SGM is a good choice.  Idk, if Krory is doing it I wanna throw in Fever Ray then because I think he'd enjoy it, maaaybe.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2014)

They'd both be pretty interesting choices.  Fever Ray is more 'accessible' but they're both fairly out there, so it'd be interesting to get some of the reactions--SGM isn't really too bad on that front.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2014)

Album choices you ponces!


----------



## Table (Mar 22, 2014)

What are everyone's thoughts on Gregorian chants or Tibetan monk throat singing?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2014)

I know a lot more about Gregorian Chants because they're fascinating and I had a friend at work who was uber knowledgeable about music and told me many awesome things about the composition and stuff.

Holy shit, why can't I hold all these modal scales?

I never really got into Tibetan Throat Singing; it was mostly just... a little dry and distracting.  Dem culture differences, mang.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2014)

I would also totally be up for something like Gyorgy Ligeti (fuck your umlauts) or a classical piece/collection in general.

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI0P1NnUFxc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm going to make you guys regret asking for input.

Awolnation - Megalithic Symphony

Foster the People - Supermodel


----------



## Table (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah I was definitely not being serious.  As much as I love _both_ and listen to them when I'm studying/meditating, I wouldn't subject anyone else to an hour of it 

My album submissions are Fever Ray and Casiokids 'Aabenbaringen Over Aaskammen'.

Edit: Oops, Boskov asked for something classical... mine submissions are very electronic ish.  Awks.  Although Casiokids uses some classical instrument(s) in theirs.  That's something.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 22, 2014)

It don't matter.

We'd probably need to have the right crowd for classical to pass.  I'll stick with SGM because it's strangely accessible for something that draws heavily from dadaism, Rock in Opposition and 20th century classical.  

Electronics is fine.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 23, 2014)

So, Para, should I just google 'randomizer' or just flip a coin?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2014)

whichever you prefer :33


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 23, 2014)

YOURE NO FUN


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2014)

Coins are fun.

>Scientifically proven


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2014)

do the coin flip!


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 23, 2014)

Do you REALLY want to know?


----------



## CA182 (Mar 23, 2014)

Subscribing.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2014)

Here are my album nominations 

Bone Machine- *Tom Waits*
Visions- *Grimes*
*Boris* at Last- Feedbacker (one day  )
Brighten the Corners- *Pavement*
Y- *The Pop Group*
Metal Box- *Public Image ltd.*
You Turn Me On- *Beat Happening*
Electric Heavyland-* Acid Mothers Temple & The Melting Paraiso U.F.O.*


----------



## scerpers (Mar 24, 2014)

i missed this weeks didn't i


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2014)

yes you did you limey bastard


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2014)

Para, come on, Feedbacker?  ANY Acid Mother's Temple album?  Even Beat Happening gets a little weird.


----------



## Vault (Mar 24, 2014)

Beat happening is awesome though 

Para trying to rig those nominations damn son


----------



## CA182 (Mar 24, 2014)

I nominate this album.

*Newton Faulkner - Hand built by robots.
*
However his skill with a guitar is best watched live. (Dat stevie wonder cover.)
[YOUTUBE]z_EVjfngUUg[/YOUTUBE]

At least watch that vid guys.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2014)

You guys can (and should) nominate as much as you like!


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2014)

Parallax said:


> You guys can (and should) nominate as much as you like!



In that case... time for me to throw out more shit. :33

*NO* - _El Prado_

*Radical Face* - _The Family Tree: The Branches_

*Portugal. The Man* - _Evil Friends_

*Jake Bugg* - _Jake Bugg_

*Ian Brown* - _Unfinished Monkey Business_

*Pavement* - _Terror Twilight_


----------



## scerpers (Mar 24, 2014)

*Museum *- Traces Of
*Vector Hold *- Mechanized 
*Logan Archer* - Charts/Memories
*Sun Kil Moon - *Benji
*This Heat *- Deceit


----------



## Vault (Mar 24, 2014)

Benji is such a depressing album


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh Fuck someone requested This Heat


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2014)

I only know of Sun Kil Moon because of the song _Heron Blue_.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2014)

Good, time to bring out the crazy to balance it out.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2014)

I figure Boskov has the obscure as fuck angle covered so I wanted to request more well known stuff

or at least well known to music ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Boskov and I

I really really want to do Feedbacker one day, that's my top pick but I think we should sit on that one for a minute


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2014)

Alright, so nothing but Jandek, Local Thinking Fellers Union 282 and Whitehouse?

Got it.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2014)

LTFU 282 might actually be fun


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I figure Boskov has the obscure as fuck angle covered so I wanted to request more well known stuff
> 
> or at least well known to music ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Boskov and I
> 
> I really really want to do Feedbacker one day, that's my top pick but I think we should sit on that one for a minute



I threw out the only Pavement album I knew, which is mostly 'cause of my brother (_You Are A Light_ and _Carrot Rope_ are my jams, yo - also heard _Cut Your Hair_, of course, from the first album), so it'd be cool to hear another one as per your throw-out.

Trying to think up stuff that won't be as offensive to some peoples' tastes like my last two.  Trying to recall some of the stuff I liked that my old co-worker listened to but I can only remember Grandaddy and Wilco. And he was huge on The Flaming Lips.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2014)

LTFU is a blast, because they just don't care and go wherever they want with the music.

Flaming Lips might be neat as far as Indie-ish stuff goes.  Or maybe some Sufjan--Illinois would be perfect.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2014)

Flaming Lips are better

#trufax

also Krory, Pavement has waaaaaaaaaay better albums


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2014)

ITT: krory's tastes still suck


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2014)

Should we compile a list?


----------



## Table (Mar 26, 2014)

Only if the list includes Fever Ray.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2014)

If you're hellbent on listening to it, I won't stop you.

But, for reals, get 1-2 albums that you REALLY want to be on the list; we can't have 5+ per person, since that's ridiculous.


----------



## Table (Mar 26, 2014)

Hmmm... maybe there should be a cap on how many albums each member can submit per week?  That way the odds will be a bit more 'equal'.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2014)

That sounds like a good idear to me.

However, we need people to list them this time.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2014)

Just pick whichever two of mine I nominated


----------



## Table (Mar 26, 2014)

My two submissions:
1) Fever Ray 
2) Mashrou Leila, their first album (also called Mashrou Leila) unless you guys think another might be better?


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2014)

NO - El Prado

Radical Face - The Family Tree: The Branches

For my two, then.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2014)

Thus far;

Bone Machine- *Tom Waits*
Y- *The Pop Group*
El Prado- *No*
The Family Tree: the Branches- *Radical Face*
Fever Ray - *Fever Ray*
Hot Rats- *Frank Zappa*
Monocyte- *Saltillo*

Any others I missed?


----------



## Table (Mar 27, 2014)

Mashrou Leila?


----------



## CA182 (Mar 27, 2014)

Newton faulker. Hand built by robots

It's the only album which springs to mind right now.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 27, 2014)

*Iannis Xenakis* - Persepolis


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2014)

neato

is anyone even still around for a session tonight?


----------



## Table (Mar 30, 2014)

I am... as always.  But I might not be able to stay for all of it.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm out in the city otherwise I'd be down


----------



## Table (Mar 30, 2014)

I think krory is down.


----------



## Krory (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah, I'm here and down.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 30, 2014)

Stick me in if you're doing it.

Although I might be asleep soon, the clocks went forwards an hour.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2014)

pffahaha

Alright, we'll see what we can do with this ragtag group.


----------



## Table (Mar 30, 2014)

Clearly Boskov is all about the compliments.


----------



## Krory (Mar 30, 2014)

I'd be insulted if it wasn't for the fact that that's probably the nicest thing Boskov's said about me.


----------



## Table (Mar 30, 2014)

Should we use this to randomise? 
Link removed


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm super florid with my compliments.

Alright, album?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2014)

That works.

Para has his choices removed for not participating.


----------



## Table (Mar 30, 2014)

Well, my two choices were Mashrou Leila and Fever Ray.  I forgot everyone else's.


----------



## Krory (Mar 30, 2014)

NO - El Prado

Radical Faces - The Family Tree: The Branches


----------



## CA182 (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't have newton faulkners hand built by robots album so leave that out. Unless we can youtube it.


----------



## Table (Mar 30, 2014)

Chris, do you have any other choices?
Boskov what are yours?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2014)

I wish I could join


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2014)

Bone Machine- Tom Waits
Y- The Pop Group
El Prado- No
The Family Tree: the Branches- Radical Face
Fever Ray - Fever Ray
Hot Rats- Frank Zappa
Monocyte- Saltillo

youtube kinda farts out on me :/


----------



## CA182 (Mar 30, 2014)

Table said:


> Chris, do you have any other choices?
> Boskov what are yours?



Erm... Ooooh I'd love to stick dax johnson's album on it.

But it's piano.


----------



## Krory (Mar 30, 2014)

I have both of mine on MediaFire in the extreme off chance they come up.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2014)

I can use my google-fu for all of these, methinks.

ALRIGHT

Please compile them into a list with the above--or just list them in your posts so I can be a lazy ass and ctrl+c them into the randomizer.


----------



## Table (Mar 30, 2014)

Mashrou Leila- Mashrou Leila
Fever Ray- Fever Ray


----------



## Krory (Mar 30, 2014)

Bone Machine- Tom Waits
Y- The Pop Group
El Prado- No
The Family Tree: the Branches- Radical Face
Fever Ray - Fever Ray
Hot Rats- Frank Zappa
Monocyte- Saltillo
Mashrou Leila- Mashrou Leila

Isn't this it?


----------



## Table (Mar 30, 2014)

Fair warning though, Mashrou Leila sings entirely in Arabic.


----------



## Krory (Mar 30, 2014)

Sounds sexy.

Fair warning, all of mine suck. :33


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2014)

>language

'Kay.

El Prado- No
The Family Tree: the Branches- Radical Face
Fever Ray - Fever Ray
Hot Rats- Frank Zappa
Monocyte- Saltillo
Mashrou Leila- Mashrou Leila

Should be right, unless anyone wants to add anything.  Removing Para's so they can be saved for when he's actually able to listen, since that would be lame for him not to be here for it.


----------



## Table (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks good.  Run it through.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2014)

Monocyte- Saltillo
Hot Rats- Frank Zappa
El Prado- No
Fever Ray - Fever Ray
Mashrou Leila- Mashrou Leila
The Family Tree: the Branches- Radical Face

I feel kinda bad it's my choice since most of the albums have been mine in the past.

Should we redo it?


----------



## Table (Mar 30, 2014)

.


----------



## Krory (Mar 30, 2014)

Might as well just stick with it. I'm sure Kiki and I can appreciate it whereas I doubt anyone would really appreciate our choices.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2014)

Told you this shit rigged


----------



## Vault (Mar 30, 2014)

Smh, if it's not Para rigging it, it's boskov 

Surprise surprise. Green usernames 

Corrupt officials


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2014)

What's the point in having power if not to abuse it?

I'm totally bowing out of the next round, though.  For reals.  At least we stuck the album and are moving forward.


----------



## Table (Mar 30, 2014)

New rule, just throwing it out there.  How about if you 'won' the previous week's, you can't participate in nominations for the following week?  That way we make sure that there is a lot of variety in the album choices and we can be exposed to different tastes in music.

Also so Boskov can't Hitler all the albums.


Oh!  And the person who sits out can be the one who randomises, because they won't have a vested interest in the outcome (hopefully).


----------



## Vault (Mar 30, 2014)

> Oh! And the person who sits out can be the one who randomises, because they won't have a vested interest in the outcome (hopefully).



Do you trust Boskov and Para that much?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2014)

I know I wouldn't.


----------



## Krory (Mar 30, 2014)

inb4 just a cycle of Boskov and Para making sure the other wins.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 30, 2014)

MISSED ANOTHER ONE


----------



## Table (Mar 31, 2014)

Stay tuned for next week!


----------



## scerpers (Mar 31, 2014)

kiki is trying to be a MD mod


----------



## Table (Mar 31, 2014)

^So I can shove Miley Cyrus down the entire forum's throats?


----------



## scerpers (Mar 31, 2014)

might as well
MD is basically dead


----------



## Krory (Mar 31, 2014)

At least things might be a bit more welcoming with Kiki. :33


----------



## scerpers (Mar 31, 2014)

actually the MD is so dead that it really doesn't need anymore mods


----------



## Table (Mar 31, 2014)

MD can pretty much moderate itself besides occasional deletion of spam bots.

Actually the spam bots probably have better taste in music than I do.  Hollerrrr.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 31, 2014)

hollar hollar get pounds
if you desire musical enlightenment
come to me kii


----------



## Table (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm good with my musical choices.  I've got everything from weird meditation crap to goregrind to hip hop to jpop.  

But I'm always open for more, hence joining the listening fiestas.  Scerpaderp, if there is something in particular you think I would like spam away.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 31, 2014)

nope changed my mind


----------



## Krory (Mar 31, 2014)

Table said:


> I'm good with my musical choices.  I've got everything from weird meditation crap to goregrind to hip hop to jpop.
> 
> But I'm always open for more, hence joining the listening fiestas.  Scerpaderp, if there is something in particular you think I would like spam away.



At least you're open-minded.


----------



## Table (Mar 31, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> nope changed my mind



So          cold.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 31, 2014)

so obscene


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2014)

Vault said:


> Do you trust Boskov and Para that much?





Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I know I wouldn't.



yeah pretty much


----------



## scerpers (Apr 1, 2014)

i trust boskov
our tastes are both obscure that i feel like we woul compliment each other perfectly
it would most likely suck for everyone else involved but
who cares about you


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 1, 2014)

Scorp knows what's up.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2014)

Scorp trying to kiss up to Boskov so he could rig the next selection


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 2, 2014)

List them fuggin' albums!


----------



## scerpers (Apr 2, 2014)

me and boskov will have all the fun
no skin off my nose


----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2014)

same 2 as before

I'm not gonna add any new ones till I pretty much go through my original nominations


----------



## scerpers (Apr 2, 2014)

that's a good idea
i should do the same


----------



## Table (Apr 2, 2014)

What para said.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hmm if I nominated piano albums would anyone disagree?


----------



## scerpers (Apr 2, 2014)

nope                        .


----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2014)

Nominate what you want


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 2, 2014)

As long as it's Satoko Fujii.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

Nominate what you want as long as other people like it. 

I'll throw in my previous two as well.

NO - El Prado
Radical Face - The Family Tree: The Branches


----------



## scerpers (Apr 3, 2014)

especially nominate it if it's something that other people WON'T like


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

Then no one will show up or listen and it will just die out.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 3, 2014)

your horizons won't expand


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey, I'm down with trying for new shit.

That's why I don't go around telling people their picks are crap or there are better choices.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 3, 2014)

is that a subtle jab?


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm used to being told everything I like is trash, so I attack pre-emptively.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 3, 2014)

not everything
just most things


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

Hm, no, people say it about pretty much everything. :33


----------



## scerpers (Apr 3, 2014)

well I'M saying most things


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2014)

That's the nicest thing you've ever said about me.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 3, 2014)

gross               .


----------



## CA182 (Apr 5, 2014)

...So when's the party? 

EDIT

Wait it's fuckin saturday. Damnit.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 5, 2014)

try and keep up


----------



## scerpers (Apr 6, 2014)

what are we listening to tonight?


----------



## Table (Apr 6, 2014)

Idk, we need to wait for Boskov to throw the albums into the randomiser.  Assuming we're doing the same as last week's?


----------



## Vault (Apr 6, 2014)

Clinic - internal wrangler .


----------



## Table (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm switching my choice to Mashrou' Leila's more recent album Raas?k because it's a bit darker and I'm in a dark mood.


Also Fever Ray to piss Boskov off.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 6, 2014)

Common based newton faulkner.


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm switching nothing because in the off chance one of mine is picked (ha!) you guys will absolutely hate it and that turns me on.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm hoping Bone Machine wins out :33


----------



## scerpers (Apr 6, 2014)

i'm changing nothing as well
nothing wrong with my last picks


----------



## Table (Apr 6, 2014)

So are we doing this?


----------



## CA182 (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm up for it.

I'm still awake at 1am, if you're doing it lets go.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 6, 2014)

how we do dis


----------



## Table (Apr 6, 2014)

I don't know were everyone is.


Edit:

I'll make a skype chat?  Lemme know if you want in?


----------



## scerpers (Apr 6, 2014)

*sign*                                           .


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2014)

I suppose we'll march on without Boskov or Para.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 6, 2014)

sign me up plz.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 6, 2014)

I just got off work.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 6, 2014)

i was going to take a walk but i guess i shouldn't or else i'll miss it


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 6, 2014)

What's the album, then?

I BELIEVE IN YOU GUYS!


----------



## scerpers (Apr 6, 2014)

DO THE FUCKING RANDOM THING YOU HOMO


----------



## Table (Apr 6, 2014)

Boskov, you're the only one we trust to randomise so we'll wait.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 6, 2014)

You're all capable of doing it!


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh     geez


----------



## scerpers (Apr 6, 2014)

but i haven't kept track of peoples picks


----------



## Table (Apr 6, 2014)

Well yeah but we all have albums in the mix (except you) so it's like... one of us (coughTOTALLYSCERPERScough) might cheat.


----------



## Table (Apr 6, 2014)

Bone Machine- Tom Waits
Y- The Pop Group
El Prado- No
The Family Tree: the Branches- Radical Face
Fever Ray - Fever Ray
Hot Rats- Frank Zappa
Mashrou Leila- Raas?k
Newton Faulkner?
Clinic- Integral Wrangler?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 6, 2014)

Bone Machine- Tom Waits
Y- The Pop Group
El Prado- No
The Family Tree: the Branches- Radical Face
Fever Ray - Fever Ray

What are your albums, Scorp?

You get 2.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2014)

Sounds good 

So sorry, I've been watching Steins; Gate so i havent been on NF


----------



## Table (Apr 6, 2014)

I can't decide which Mashrou' Leila album I want to recommend.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 6, 2014)

uhhh
Iannis Xenakis - Alpha & Omega CD2
Logan Archer - Charts/Memories


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 6, 2014)

Bone Machine- Tom Waits
Y- The Pop Group
El Prado- No
The Family Tree: the Branches- Radical Face
Fever Ray - Fever Ray
Hot Rats- Frank Zappa
Mashrou Leila- Raas?k
Newton Faulkner?
Clinic- Integral Wrangler
Iannis Xenakis - Alpha & Omega CD2
Logan Archer - Memories

???


----------



## Table (Apr 6, 2014)

I think that's about right.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 6, 2014)

That was great.

Good album.

'Til next album.


----------



## Vault (Apr 6, 2014)

Wait what? You fucks  

What did you listen to.  Dat Boskov and Para tandem


----------



## scerpers (Apr 6, 2014)

fun 
l8er                                 .


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 6, 2014)

One of Krory's albums, actually.  

It was indie rock/folk, nice and easy.


----------



## Table (Apr 6, 2014)

Vault said:


> Wait what? You fucks
> 
> What did you listen to.  Dat Boskov and Para tandem



Radical Face!  It was pretty good, and a fun listen.  You should check it out.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 8, 2014)

Anyone interested in doing an impromptu one today in about a hour


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 8, 2014)

I can.

But we need a good album.  Batshit insane.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 8, 2014)

i was going to go for a walk but i guess i can spend an hour


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 8, 2014)

I swear all you do is go on walks and post on NF.

There's no way you have time for anything else.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 8, 2014)

i am required to stay in shape
also i retract my previous statement 
sorry


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 8, 2014)

You _would_.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2014)

I can as long as Scorpion is not.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 8, 2014)

SCORPION GO ON YOUR WALK I CAN SEE YOU LURKING

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (3 members and 0 guests)
Dr. Boskov Krevorkian, Based Scerpers
Fight Club, Vault*

Also, Para and I (just I) are thinking The Plot to Blow Up the Eiffel Tower's self titled album would be good--it's pretty short.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 8, 2014)

Lol I would, but I'm working tomorrow at 9:30am. No time for that today. :/


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 8, 2014)

you and your timezones, mang


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm doing some minor gaming, playing Loadout on Steam, but I'm down, so just add me on the Skype if we're doing this.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 8, 2014)

i'm back now


----------



## Krory (Apr 12, 2014)

So            ...


----------



## Table (Apr 12, 2014)

It happens tomorrow... I'm not 100% sure I'll be here.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2014)

Table suddenly too cool for us


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 12, 2014)

We could do one tonight.

I'm game.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm out and about today will not make it


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 12, 2014)

I hate every last one of you.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Apr 12, 2014)

If it is not on sunday night, I might join in.
Sunday night 8 PM EST is too late.


----------



## Table (Apr 12, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Table suddenly too cool for us







Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I hate every last one of you.











I might be around tomorow...!  Maybe.  

But tonight I doubt it unless it's super early or super late.

I'm on that west coast time now so everything is out of whack.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2014)

Imma be at Venice Beach and smoking all day

#hatemenow


----------



## Krory (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a few bodies to hide but I think I can make time whenever.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 12, 2014)

jk ilu all

I can do it earlier this evening or after 8 on Sunday since I work until about 7:30 on Sunday.


----------



## Krory (Apr 12, 2014)

ITT: Kiki secretly hates us.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 12, 2014)

I KNEW    IT!


----------



## scerpers (Apr 12, 2014)

STOP TALKING WITHOUT ME


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 12, 2014)

You're never around.

Peeshaw.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 12, 2014)

well i'm around now
whether you like it or not


----------



## Krory (Apr 12, 2014)

Well I'll throw out two albums in case we get a crowd tomorrow:

Jake Bugg - Jake Bugg
Kongos - Lunatic


----------



## Table (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm sticking with my last two album choices.  But if I'm not here well... you know.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 12, 2014)

plz list them again

I hate looking for shit

I'll also add:

Arcturus - the Sham Mirrors


----------



## scerpers (Apr 12, 2014)

TuneFreak - Akai Hardcore


----------



## Table (Apr 12, 2014)

Actually going to go with Casiokids- Topp Stemning P? Lokal Bar this time.  I feel like something peppy.  And also throwing in Final Fantasy- Has A Good Home.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 13, 2014)

I'd almost suggest Kayo Dot's Hubardo because it's been like 8 months since it came out and I'm still all over this album like white on rice, but it's almost 2 hours long.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 13, 2014)

2 hours might be too much for me
i have to sleep god dammit
sometimes


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2014)

is it 2 discs?

Cause we can just listen to one disc.  Also I'll be home all day so any time works but give me a heads up cause I might be watching basketball or Steins; Gate today

or reading Paradise Lost like I should be for class


----------



## Table (Apr 13, 2014)

I'll probably be here pretending to study but not really... What time?


----------



## scerpers (Apr 13, 2014)

well it says 8PM in the title so i'm guessing 10 or so


----------



## CA182 (Apr 13, 2014)

So is this going on?

If so, I nominate...

Newton faulkner hand built by robots.
Phoenix wright meets orchestra 2006.
Phoenix wright jazz soul.

Guess what I've been playing.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 13, 2014)

i don't know
what?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 13, 2014)

It's hard to do one disc, para.  The album has mad bookend tracks.


----------



## Table (Apr 13, 2014)

I probably wouldn't be super keen to do 2 hours, but throw it in the randomiser and if it works I'd listen to half?


----------



## scerpers (Apr 13, 2014)

no one is going to listen to a 2 hour disc


----------



## D T (Apr 13, 2014)

Longest "album" I listened to was 1.75 hours. But anyways, where does this event take place? I might not join in this time but pretty soon, there should be no reason I could not.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 13, 2014)

Go away, Scorp.

I'll just stick with the sham mirrors for today.

I'll be home from work in an hour or so.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 13, 2014)

no
i'm not gonna do what you tell me


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 13, 2014)

You had a great chance to mock Zach De Laroche, but you didn't.

What's wrong with you?

He needs to be mocked as regularly as humanly possible.

Also, I'm home, so I guess I'll start tallyin' up the users who are here and what albums they gave.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 13, 2014)

i don't want to sit next to boskov anymore
bad vibes
i think he's the harbinger of the apocalypse


----------



## Table (Apr 13, 2014)

Yikes.  I guess I should log on to skype then.

Also, I'm here.  Album choices Final Fantasy-- Has a Good Home (unless Boskov thinks Heartland is a better choice? Idk) aaaand Casiokids-- Topp Stemning P? Lokal Bar


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 13, 2014)

Too bad.

You have to hold hands now.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2014)

same choices as the past 2 weeks for myself


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 13, 2014)

Table said:


> Yikes.  I guess I should log on to skype then.
> 
> Also, I'm here.  Album choices Final Fantasy-- Has a Good Home (unless Boskov thinks Heartland is a better choice? Idk) aaaand Casiokids-- Topp Stemning P? Lokal Bar



Well, Heartland is probably better, but it's your album.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 13, 2014)

K, so:

Kayo Dot - Choirs of the Eye
Arcturus - the Sham Mirrors
The Pop Group - Y
Tom Waits - Bone Machine
Casiokids - swedish something or other
Owen Pallett - Heartland
Newton faulkner hand built by robots.
Phoenix wright meets orchestra 2006.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 13, 2014)

This was the first one:

There were 8 items in your list. Here they are in random order:

Arcturus - the Sham Mirrors
Casiokids - swedish something or other
Newton faulkner hand built by robots.
Kayo Dot - Choirs of the Eye
Phoenix wright meets orchestra 2006.
Tom Waits - Bone Machine
The Pop Group - Y
Owen Pallett - Heartland
Timestamp: 2014-04-14 00:16:05 UTC

I won and look corrupt, so I did it again.  Here's the updated one:

There were 8 items in your list. Here they are in random order:

Owen Pallett - Heartland
Kayo Dot - Choirs of the Eye
Arcturus - the Sham Mirrors
Phoenix wright - meets orchestra 2006.
The Pop Group - Y
Newton faulkner - hand built by robots.
Casiokids - swedish something or other
Tom Waits - Bone Machine
Timestamp: 2014-04-14 00:19:27 UTC


----------



## Table (Apr 13, 2014)

Technically it was okay for Boskov to submit something so I'm fine with listening to Arcturus.


P.S. Casiokids are Norwegian not Swedish


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2014)

I was the one not allowed to submit

because I won last time.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm up for either.

I'ma start up the thread and we can bitch in there.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 13, 2014)

So Kiki and I are both omitted from the next pool.

YOU KNOW WHY TABLE.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 13, 2014)

Next listening party.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2014)

dat democracy


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 13, 2014)

Someone put Anaal Nathrakh up for me as their next choice.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 13, 2014)

That was fun today, same time next week! 

Also 











Listen to that piece if you get a chance.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2014)

I was thinking of changing one of my choices to The Fall's This Nation's Saving Grace but I haven't decided yet


----------



## scerpers (Apr 13, 2014)

various artists - maldoror


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 18, 2014)

I can do this week's Sunday party.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 18, 2014)

Now throw in a Sufjan album for me because Table and I can't choose for this week's pool.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm not doing anything released before next week.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh geez.

Well, we'll see what happens on Sunday, then.  You gotta win the RANDOMIZER first.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 18, 2014)

The what?


----------



## Vault (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh god Jove is already corrupt enough as it is. Each week he would win


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 18, 2014)

It begins.

BUT!

Seeing as how Jove has been unable to join us since... well, the first one, I think it'd be cool beans if he got an honorary album pick.


----------



## Table (Apr 18, 2014)

I'd be pro having Jove pick an album but my opinion means nothing ( this week at least).


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 18, 2014)

Not on this one, eh?


----------



## Vault (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey I haven't even picked an album yet.  I bet Krory has


----------



## Parallax (Apr 18, 2014)

nah fuck dat he missed out he can't just shoehorn and make this even MORE corrupt 

but I may not be here this Sunday anyways


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 18, 2014)

The corruption started when you scheduled me out of them.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 18, 2014)

Anyway, I was really interested in working some new new 2014 albums I haven't even gotten to listen to yet into the mix, but I gotta go with my big obsession right now.



I'm nominating the Space Dandy Season 1 OST.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 20, 2014)

So what's going on? Are we doing this tonight?


----------



## CA182 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm nominating three albums if that's ok with you all.

-Newton Faulkner - Hand built by robots.
-Phoenix wright - Turnabout jazz soul.
-Phoenix wright vs professor layton ost.


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm game tonight and if I can nominate I will throw down...

NO - El Prado
Jake Bugg - Jake Bugg
And a short one: The Jungle Giants - She's a Riot EP


----------



## scerpers (Apr 20, 2014)

the rainstick orchestra - floating glass key in the sky


----------



## Table (Apr 20, 2014)

Probably can't make it tonight, sorryyyy.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 20, 2014)

it's easter 
people b doing things tonight
might have to cancel as well
o well


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 23, 2014)

Impromptu session tonight, 7EST!

Probably a King Crimson album, maybe a Henry Cow album because fuck the police.  

Do it!


----------



## Parallax (Apr 23, 2014)

We haven't decided on the album but we have narrowed it down to:

Larks' Tongues in Aspic and Starless and Bible Black

fell free to voice opinions and what not


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2014)

Well, sounds like I don't have much choice in the matter.


----------



## Vault (Apr 23, 2014)

Progressive Rock. I know what my next list of albums will be


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2014)

Wait so are you guys just picking an album or are we still doing a draw?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 23, 2014)

Prog will take over this party.  

Krory, you should pick an album anyways!


----------



## Parallax (Apr 23, 2014)

this is impromptu Krory

you ain't got no say in the matter this is Boskov and me basically running the point


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 23, 2014)

krory said:


> Wait so are you guys just picking an album or are we still doing a draw?



The Sunday one will still be a randomized draw, but Para and I thought it'd be fun to just do one tonight on the fly.  It just felt like a King Crimson kind of night.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 23, 2014)

Also, Krory, you're totally free to do this exact thing:

pick an album, and invite people to listen to it

It's not formal in any way; we just have a group of people that do it semi-regularly and are down with the idea in general, so we like having people join in for the convo.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh, I figured since you guys were the mods of the section that the impromptu things were just yours.  But okay.

But yeah, I'm game - 7pm EST? Just hit me up on Skype.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 23, 2014)

voting for king crimson 
never go wrong with kc


----------



## Table (Apr 23, 2014)

And I'll miss this one too


----------



## scerpers (Apr 23, 2014)

dammit kiki


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 23, 2014)

Kiki's busy.

She should be studying.


----------



## Krory (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah, what the fuck are you doing posting, Kiki?


----------



## scerpers (Apr 23, 2014)

she wants to be distracted


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 23, 2014)

We're ready, if anyone else is around.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 25, 2014)

guess it died


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2014)

It happened - it was just me, Boskov, and Parallax.

Oh, and someone else Parallax invited.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 25, 2014)

shame                        .


----------



## CA182 (Apr 25, 2014)

So... When's the next one scheduled for?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 25, 2014)

Sunday is the regular LP

if you guys wanna do an impromptu one (Krory has dubbed them EPs) you guys can set one up at any time.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2014)

Boskov and I are trying to get another listening party going right now if any of you are free let us know!


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 26, 2014)

for shame

Also, start revving up those album choices for Sunday!  I kinda wanna get it in and ready to go beforehand.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2014)

same two as before for myself

Bone Machine and Y


----------



## Krory (Apr 26, 2014)

Sorry, I was knee-deep in Lego Marvel. If I saw the message, I would have been down. 

Anyways, for Sunday, I'll throw in...

Jake Bugg - Jake Bugg
NO - El Prado


----------



## Buskuv (May 2, 2014)

Yooooooooooooooo

Who's up for some lovin' tonight?


----------



## scerpers (May 2, 2014)

maybe but probably not
i'll throw out
gas - pop


----------



## Buskuv (May 2, 2014)

gee thanks scorp


----------



## scerpers (May 2, 2014)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)                    .


----------



## CA182 (May 2, 2014)

Tonight?

I'm down for that I guess.


----------



## Buskuv (May 2, 2014)

yes

scorp will be there

i guarantee it


----------



## scerpers (May 2, 2014)

i'd have to go back to sleep
only got a couple hours in
fucking roommates are doing roommate shit keeping me up


----------



## Buskuv (May 2, 2014)

you know what you have to do, scorp

kill them


----------



## scerpers (May 2, 2014)

but i need them
well one of them anyways


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2014)

I want to, but I'm catching the game today.  I'd be down for a afternoon one if possible


----------



## Buskuv (May 2, 2014)

I'm stuck house sitting for the next two days with no work, so I'm down for basically whatever.   I'll be leaving about 5EST to about like 8, but that's it.


----------



## scerpers (May 2, 2014)

do your              work


----------



## Buskuv (May 2, 2014)

I'm getting paid to live in someone else's house.

That is my work.

I'm being a lazy shit today.  It's basically just a big laundry day.


----------



## scerpers (May 2, 2014)

that sounds like a nice job


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2014)

It's quite maddening actually


----------



## scerpers (May 2, 2014)

for               who


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2014)

I was actually going to say I wanted to do an EP today, but looks like Bosky beat me to it.


----------



## Buskuv (May 2, 2014)

we can just listen to a bunch of albums in a big convo


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2014)

I'm game, I got a couple real short ones to throw in. :33


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2014)

I'd like that, I'm free right now for a bit till later in the day


----------



## Buskuv (May 2, 2014)

yyyyyaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy

Let's do it.


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2014)

get on skype you rubes


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2014)

>Is on Skype 24/7


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2014)

well shit I don't know that


----------



## Buskuv (May 2, 2014)

>all these people on


----------



## scerpers (May 2, 2014)

i went to sleep
up now
fully rested


----------



## Buskuv (May 2, 2014)

an now no one's on lol

well, I am

we only got through the one album though lol


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2014)

I'm sorry Boskov, I'm watching the game

Where is your set from :33


----------



## Buskuv (May 2, 2014)

Son, let me tell  you about Humanity Has Declined and why you should watch it.

Like, do it after the game.


----------



## scerpers (May 2, 2014)

fucking asshole
would have listened with you but now i'm watching blender calibur which is more important
may this be a lesson to you


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2014)

Do tell :33


----------



## scerpers (May 2, 2014)

let me tell you why tomorrow never dies is an awful movie and you should never watch it


----------



## troublesum-chan (May 2, 2014)

Hay do y'all do this all the time still


----------



## Buskuv (May 2, 2014)

Yush!

Though, we have a 'regular' one on Sunday, we have random ones during the week.

Sometimes.


----------



## troublesum-chan (May 2, 2014)

Okie dokie ill keep my peepers peeled 

*invites self*


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2014)

Is everyone still down to do this tonight?


----------



## CA182 (May 4, 2014)

Are we doing this? 

Btw large avatars really screw up how you're post/sig looks. :/


----------



## Buskuv (May 4, 2014)

I am!

Fight amongst yourselves for the album, though.  Or I'll choose one.

I don't care.


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2014)

if we don't get someone nominations imma muscle my choice in


----------



## CA182 (May 4, 2014)

Phoenix wright jazz soul.

It's "shortish" too.


----------



## Vault (May 4, 2014)

Imma pick Deep cut - disorientation  

Maybe my thoughts light fires


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2014)

Bone Machine- Tom Waits
Master of Reality- Black Sabbath


----------



## Buskuv (May 4, 2014)

Sabbath always a good choice.


----------



## Vault (May 4, 2014)

I wouldn't mind Sabbath actually. Bone machine too


----------



## scerpers (May 4, 2014)

gas - pop
 still voting for it


----------



## scerpers (May 4, 2014)

guess we're not doin this


----------



## Buskuv (May 4, 2014)

we are!

Pop Group - Y

but we NEED YOUR SKYPE, DUDE


----------



## scerpers (May 4, 2014)

how the fuck do you not have my skype by now
it's under my fucking name god damn bos


----------



## Parallax (May 6, 2014)

Boskov and I are talking about doing an EP right now

who is free to join?!?!


----------



## Ram (May 6, 2014)

Sorry, I'm busy.
Do you guys have any interesting music videos that you could recommend?

Edit: Oh this is not the convo thread.


----------



## Buskuv (May 7, 2014)

That's quite a broad claim, Ram.


----------



## scerpers (May 7, 2014)

is it                  doe?


----------



## Table (May 7, 2014)

Hey Ram, you should hang out and listen to music with us sometime.


----------



## scerpers (May 7, 2014)

so should you kiki


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2014)

lol

well are you guys free later today?


----------



## scerpers (May 7, 2014)

ahh pfftttttt jeez
you know i just don't see that happening
stayed up all night doing... people stuff 
haven't even slept yet


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2014)

That's ok

you don't have to justify your missing of it


----------



## Table (May 7, 2014)

Ummm, I could.  It just depends on how late... I'm on a weird time zone now and go to bed pretty early.


----------



## scerpers (May 7, 2014)

but i WANT to justify myself


----------



## Buskuv (May 7, 2014)

I could, potentially.

Or we could just start up the convo and start listening to albums.  People could just join and go as they please.


----------



## CA182 (May 7, 2014)

If you're doing a party later I can join in... Unless its starting at 3am. Even I cant stay awake that long.


----------



## scerpers (May 7, 2014)

well what are you planning on listening to?
i would assume post-rock after the thread you made
you should tots listen to beneath the watchful eyes' "we held our breath until our hearts exploded" by the way


----------



## Buskuv (May 7, 2014)

I have no idea.  

I know Para's got Youth of America on his mind.


----------



## scerpers (May 7, 2014)

could listen to some piebald


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2014)

I'm picking Alcest - Ecailles de lune


----------



## Buskuv (May 7, 2014)

LP TONIGHT

JOIN UP

My skype is terror_soak, so add me, mo'fuggas.


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2014)

Fucking be there


----------



## scerpers (May 7, 2014)

well i'm up so i guess i'll be joining


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2014)

I missed out last week because Skyrim, but I'm game if we're doing one today.


----------



## scerpers (May 11, 2014)

fuck you matt you don't do anything but shitpost about video games
no one wants you there


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2014)

Alrighty then, fair enough.


----------



## CA182 (May 11, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> LP TONIGHT
> 
> JOIN UP
> 
> My skype is terror_soak, so add me, mo'fuggas.



I'm in!


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2014)

I may be available.  No promises tho.


----------



## scerpers (May 11, 2014)

kaoru best girl tho


----------



## Buskuv (May 11, 2014)

I'm online, if anyone wants to go.

Have no idea what the album is.


----------



## scerpers (May 12, 2014)

lol fell asleep


----------



## CA182 (May 12, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> lol fell asleep



^this. Sorry everyone.


----------



## Table (May 12, 2014)

I'll be back in June


----------



## Buskuv (May 12, 2014)

We'll still be here, Kiki.  

We'll just have to shoot for next week.


----------



## scerpers (May 12, 2014)

why is worst girl your avatar bos


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2014)

I thought we were having one of these today 

I feel bamboozled


----------



## scerpers (May 12, 2014)

i know what you're doing fake-para
it won't work


----------



## Buskuv (May 12, 2014)

We can.

Shit, I'm down whenever today.

Scorp, you taste is appalling.


----------



## scerpers (May 12, 2014)

there it is again


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2014)

I'm down I'm just studying today all day


----------



## Buskuv (May 12, 2014)

Neat          .


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 12, 2014)

I wanna join this, how are we doing this?


----------



## scerpers (May 12, 2014)

remove your filthy rep from my cp you animal


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> I wanna join this, how are we doing this?



the official day is every Sunday at around 7-8 pm EST.  We have people nominate 1 or 2 albums and it goes to randomizer where a album is picked at random.  We also chat on Skype as we listen.

We also usually do a random one at least once a week.  There's no set time or day so it's usually whoever is free (meaning me and Boskov)


----------



## Buskuv (May 12, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> I wanna join this, how are we doing this?



Basically, most Sundays we have a regular show at 8PM EST, and we choose an album from a list made from people interested in joining in.  

Randomly, we have intermittent LPs throughout the week, just by whomever wants to start one and whoever wants to join.  The album is just whatever, usually.



Scerpers said:


> remove your filthy rep from my cp you animal



Every week.


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2014)

I guess I'm picking the album, great


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 12, 2014)

So we go album by album instead of singles? Cool

So how do we know if we're all listening at the exact same time on a song and stuff?


----------



## scerpers (May 12, 2014)

bos does a countdown


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2014)

yeah we all wait till everyone available is on Skype and has the album before we start.


----------



## Buskuv (May 12, 2014)

It's just easier to discuss that way.


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2014)

So seriously who picking we could double album it like last time.


----------



## Buskuv (May 12, 2014)

Wait, for one right now?

No idea.


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2014)

I can do one in a little bit

what is everyone's availability today


----------



## Buskuv (May 12, 2014)

I'm up for whenever.


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2014)

ok Vault you have an hour to pick a album and provide us all links


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 12, 2014)

I thought we could do something along the line of Wavelength but Skype is good too.

I'm up for it today.


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2014)

cool feel free to add me or Boskov on Skype

here is mine: juan.macias47


----------



## Buskuv (May 12, 2014)

So, how does the Director's Cut by Fantomas sound?


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2014)

Provide links?   

Fine . 

Thinking maybe some Post rock


----------



## scerpers (May 12, 2014)

the links are posted when everyone is in the skype convo


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 12, 2014)

I added you


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2014)

alright we are planning on getting this going in about less than an hour.  When we do I will enter you in the chat room.


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2014)

is anyone free to do this today?  I'll have a lot of free time today as I study


----------



## Vault (May 13, 2014)

Yes I'm studying too I can listen while doing so I'm down :33


----------



## scerpers (May 13, 2014)

i could actually probably be there since i fixed my sleep scheduled
for about a week until it gets fucked up again


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2014)

We're trying to listen to Illinois in an hour or so.

Anyone in?


----------



## scerpers (May 15, 2014)

going for a walk soon so probably not


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2014)

Where you walkin' to?

You could listen to the album and then come talk about it!


----------



## scerpers (May 15, 2014)

i'm not good at talking about albums
but send me the link and i'll listen to it later


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2014)

You know you want to!


----------



## Buskuv (May 17, 2014)

Alright, we're doing this legit on Sunday.

Submit your pedestrian offerings so we can decide!


----------



## scerpers (May 17, 2014)

hologram_ - geometrical keys
beneath the watchful eyes - we held our breath until our hearts exploded


----------



## Buskuv (May 17, 2014)

Who plans on being at this one?


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2014)

NO - El Prado (we WILL listen to this one day)
Jake Bugg - Jake Bugg

I know I flaked out on the last one, sorry, but will definitely be here this time.


----------



## scerpers (May 17, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Who plans on being at this one?


i will


----------



## Buskuv (May 17, 2014)

You sure you won't be on a walk?


----------



## scerpers (May 17, 2014)

oh i'll definitely be on a walk 
but i'll make sure to come back in time


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2014)

Chris said he should be around for this one. So hopefully we at least got four peoples.


----------



## CA182 (May 18, 2014)

Scorp. I should make a comic strip of you walking the world sometime. 

And yeah I'll be there tonight.


----------



## scerpers (May 18, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Scorp. I should make a comic strip of you walking the world sometime.
> 
> And yeah I'll be there tonight.


i can pay you no dollars


----------



## scerpers (May 18, 2014)

i feel the sleep starting to take over me
gonna need some coffee for this bitch


----------



## CA182 (May 18, 2014)

Wait scorp what time is it where you are?


----------



## scerpers (May 18, 2014)

it's 6:18 pm right now


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2014)

So are Scorp and I the only one that put up suggestions?


----------



## CA182 (May 18, 2014)

>Offers up choices

-Phoenix Wright Jazz soul
-Newton faulkner hand built by robots.

One day.


----------



## scerpers (May 18, 2014)

why do you want to listen to video game music


----------



## CA182 (May 18, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> why do you want to listen to video game music



It's an orchestra's jazz interpretation of video game music.

(And it's catchy as hell)


----------



## scerpers (May 18, 2014)

fair             enough


----------



## Buskuv (May 18, 2014)

Well, I can't put up a suggestion lol.

You're all capable of randomizing it, too, you know.


----------



## CA182 (May 18, 2014)

Wait wait, who's going to be in this one?


----------



## Buskuv (May 18, 2014)

No idea.

I see you, Scorp, Krory and I'm obviously around.


----------



## scerpers (May 18, 2014)

are we doing this or not bos
i can't stay up forever
not even for you


----------



## CA182 (May 18, 2014)

Yeah I'm finding it hard to stay up right now. :sleepy

I don't even recall the last half an hour.


----------



## scerpers (May 18, 2014)

coffee you fuck


----------



## Buskuv (May 23, 2014)

Rev up those album choices, 'cause we're going to do another this Sunday!


----------



## scerpers (May 23, 2014)

yukari - echo


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2014)

NO - El Prado


----------



## Buskuv (May 23, 2014)

You two both got an album last Sunday!


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2014)

>Boskov talking like there's going to be anyone here except the three of us


----------



## scerpers (May 23, 2014)

you said post albums and that's what we're doing you fuck


----------



## Buskuv (May 23, 2014)

I guess I'll get my album ready, then.


----------



## Parallax (May 23, 2014)

Bone Machine- Tom Waits
Entertainment!- Gang of Four

uh but I kinda also wanna do

Slanted and Enchanted- Pavement

what do


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 23, 2014)

I think I can do it this week, since I don't have to plan anything for Monday.


Space Dandy OST.


----------



## Vault (May 23, 2014)

Slanted and Enchanted  do it Para 

Talk talk - laughing stock 
Neurosis & Jarboe - Neurosis & Jarboe


----------



## Buskuv (May 23, 2014)

Ahhh, finally some choices!

Not sure what I'd choose, however.


----------



## scerpers (May 25, 2014)

TONIGHT'S THE NIIIIIIIIIIGHT


----------



## Buskuv (May 25, 2014)

Let's even see who's gon' be here.


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2014)

It's lookin like I will be

ok here's my nominee's

Keep it Like a Secret- Built to Spill
Bone Machine- Tom Waits


----------



## Buskuv (May 25, 2014)

That Handsome Devil - A City Dressed in Dynamite
Neurosis - Through Silver Blood


----------



## Table (May 25, 2014)

I won't make any suggestions because I might not join, but I might join so add me to the skype chat.  When it happens.  In like, a million hours.


----------



## scerpers (May 25, 2014)

blur - 13
sun angel - diamond junk


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2014)

>Scorp suggestion after he already had one last week

What a douche.

Anyways, I should be here.


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2014)

Scorp and I actually both had an album last week since there was only the two of us and Boskov.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2014)

So you are out of the running? 

Good, good


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2014)

oh

well the fuck Krory too


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2014)

>Hence why I'm not making suggestions today.


----------



## scerpers (May 25, 2014)

no one can fuck me


----------



## Buskuv (May 25, 2014)

shit, might change mine

i do what i want


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2014)

do it

we haven't picked an album yet anyways


----------



## Buskuv (May 25, 2014)

Talk talk - laughing stock 
Neurosis & Jarboe - Neurosis & Jarboe
Keep it Like a Secret- Built to Spill
Bone Machine- Tom Waits

Any others?


----------



## CA182 (May 26, 2014)

In memory of the disney/waits talk last night.

[YOUTUBE]71gI8xMfJO0[/YOUTUBE]

Wait's cover of snow white Heigh Ho. So much more sinister.


----------



## Buskuv (May 26, 2014)

That's beautiful.


----------



## Table (May 26, 2014)

He would have done great voicing a freaky (and probably politically incorrect) villain.
Let's hope I'm not here for next week's LP because I'll totally be submitting some rando Disney album.


----------



## Buskuv (May 26, 2014)

oh god

it's finally happening


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2014)

Your selection has to win first


----------



## Table (May 26, 2014)

Well I bought the Disney Classics set on iTunes.  It consists of 4 albums, each with around 25 songs.

Get excited guys :33


----------



## Buskuv (May 26, 2014)

>4 cd disney song LP


----------



## Table (May 26, 2014)

Yep, just under 5 hours of pure magic!


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2014)

Yeah I think I might be busy that weekend


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2014)

As if Boskov won't rig it either way


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2014)

Para acting like you 2 don't work in tandem


----------



## Buskuv (May 26, 2014)

I mean, you guys can suggest all the albums you want...

but the next Sunday LP is basically chosen.


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2014)

Wow the corruption is staggering.


----------



## scerpers (May 26, 2014)

the corruptioning is real


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2014)

Is anyone currently free?  I kinda wanna spin some Built to Spill.


----------



## CA182 (May 26, 2014)

I heard disney. We doing disney!?


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2014)

no

we're not


----------



## scerpers (May 26, 2014)

i'm busy
with a headache


----------



## Parallax (May 31, 2014)

Boskov and I is doing one of these, who is in


----------



## CA182 (May 31, 2014)

now? 

I'll join if ya want


----------



## Buskuv (May 31, 2014)

R-R-Rev up those album choices, folks!


----------



## Krory (May 31, 2014)

NO - El Prado

Casualties of Cool - Casualties of Cool


----------



## scerpers (Jun 1, 2014)

yukari - echo is still my choice


----------



## Vault (Jun 1, 2014)

Am I late to pick?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 1, 2014)

yes                  .


----------



## Vault (Jun 1, 2014)

So who's album won?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 1, 2014)

no                    ones


----------



## Parallax (Jun 1, 2014)

Damn I guess Boskov and I weren't available


----------



## scerpers (Jun 1, 2014)

ded                       'd


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 4, 2014)

Impromptu session!

Get it while it's hot!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2014)

i'm getting it
oh jeez it's scorching


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 8, 2014)

R-R-R-Rev up those album choices, folks!

Those of you able to participate this time.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 8, 2014)

Muh choices:

Thank You Scientist - Maps of Non-Existent Places
Busdriver - Temporary Forever


----------



## Parallax (Jun 8, 2014)

Tabula Rasa- Arvo Part
Entertainment!- Gang of Four


----------



## Vault (Jun 8, 2014)

Isis - Oceanic 
Cult of Luna - Vertikal


----------



## scerpers (Jun 8, 2014)

yukari - echos
?-ziq - lunatic harness


----------



## Parallax (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm changing my Gang of Four nomination to 

Vision Creation New Sun- Boredoms


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank You Scientist - Maps of Non-Existent Places
Busdriver - Temporary Forever
Tabula Rasa- Arvo Part
Isis - Oceanic 
Cult of Luna - Vertikal (LOL)
yukari - echos
?-ziq - lunatic harness
Vision Creation New Sun- Boredoms

This is our list so far.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 8, 2014)

It's a good list


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 8, 2014)

Felt it was a major letdown; I'm also not a huge Cult of Luna fan.

I guess I like their earlier Earache stuff, but there's so much better Neurosis worship out there.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 8, 2014)

There were 8 items in your list. Here they are in random order:

?-ziq - lunatic harness
Vision Creation New Sun- Boredoms
Cult of Luna - Vertikal (LOL)
Tabula Rasa- Arvo Part
Busdriver - Temporary Forever
Isis - Oceanic
Thank You Scientist - Maps of Non-Existent Places
yukari - echos
Timestamp: 2014-06-08 22:02:10 UTC

And there you have it.

Scorp needs to get our links, though.


----------



## Vault (Jun 8, 2014)

Hmm that's weird I'm not a massive CoL fan either and but I loved this album.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 8, 2014)

i was busy pirating a 2 gig psp game
can't do that and upload at the same time
not me anyways


----------



## Parallax (Jun 8, 2014)

Scorp confirmed lazy as fuck


----------



## scerpers (Jun 8, 2014)

i'm a real humus bean


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2014)

Remember to r-r-r-rev up those album choices.

Except for Scorp, obviously.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2014)

I didn't know of Vision Creations Newsun.
Boredom seems pretty awesome. Thanks Para for the rec


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm going with my albums from last week


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2014)

Same for myself


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2014)

Oh lord.

So it's just last week's list without Scorps?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2014)

Actually 

Tabula Rasa- Arvo Part
Spiderland- Slint


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2014)

Thank You Scientist - Maps of Non-Existent Places
Busdriver - Temporary Forever
Tabula Rasa- Arvo Part
Slint - Spiderland
Cult of Luna - Vertikal 
Isis - Oceanic

So far.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2014)

You forgot Isis - Oceanic


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2014)

Right.

I think Boredomes was Para.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2014)

yeah take that one down pls


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2014)

I did.

Updated; I may change mine later but I'm the law of the land so I can do that.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 15, 2014)

i won last time so no input for me


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2014)

There were 6 items in your list. Here they are in random order:

Busdriver - Temporary Forever
Isis - Oceanic
Tabula Rasa- Arvo Part
Cult of Luna - Vertikal
Slint - Spiderland
Thank You Scientist - Maps of Non-Existent Places
Timestamp: 2014-06-15 23:40:43 UTC

Boom.

Lemme find a link for y'alls.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 16, 2014)

you added me when i was asleep last night


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2014)

Stop sleeping then.


----------



## Table (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey guys hows about an impromptu party ahora?????

Jay kay I'm not here. I'm never here.  Bye


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2014)

poor Table


----------



## scerpers (Jun 17, 2014)

why do you even exist kiki


----------



## Table (Jun 17, 2014)

Sometimes I think I'm the only one that exists and everyone else isn't real


----------



## scerpers (Jun 17, 2014)

solipsism is babby tier


----------



## Parallax (Jun 17, 2014)

sometimes I wonder if you're both real


----------



## scerpers (Jun 17, 2014)

i'm the fucking realest dude in your mind


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 17, 2014)

I need to make Para listen to the Pax Cecilia because they're ace.

And some kind of metal he normally would not enjoy.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 17, 2014)

I'd be up for it.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 17, 2014)

you're up for a lot of things


----------



## Parallax (Jun 17, 2014)

I like to keep an open mind, Scorp

where's my dreamy electro music btw


----------



## scerpers (Jun 18, 2014)

oh you wanted more right now?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2014)

now

later

whenever

I'm always looking for new music tho :33


----------



## scerpers (Jun 18, 2014)

k hold on
i got something for you


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2014)

I look forward to it :33


----------



## scerpers (Jun 18, 2014)

I'M FUCKING TRYING TO GET YOU TO RESPOND ON SKYPE TO SEND YOU THE LINK BUT YOU'RE NOT RESPONDING


----------



## scerpers (Jun 19, 2014)

GETIN REAL TIRED OF YOUR SHIT PARALLAX


----------



## Table (Jun 19, 2014)

Scerpers I can't have you talking to Para like that.  I just can't.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 19, 2014)

fuck off kiki
don't you have people to ignore


----------



## Table (Jun 19, 2014)

What.  I don't ignore anyone ;______;


Hey Biscuit.  We never listened to the new Owen Pallett album.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 19, 2014)

Someone change Boskov's name back.  This injustice should not stand.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 19, 2014)

Table said:


> What.  I don't ignore anyone ;______;
> 
> 
> Hey Biscuit.  We never listened to the new Owen Pallett album.



We didn't.

But we should.

You should suggest it!


----------



## Parallax (Jun 19, 2014)

lol Table at an LP


----------



## scerpers (Jun 19, 2014)

lol kiki attending a listening party


----------



## Parallax (Jun 19, 2014)

also, it's nice to see Boskov dusting off an old classic :33


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 19, 2014)

What now?

Classic?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 19, 2014)

your avatar


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 19, 2014)

Easily my favorite avatar; 

all this artist's stock is great.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 19, 2014)

i agree
good reaction image material


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey Scorp

That album (EP) was good


----------



## scerpers (Jun 20, 2014)

yes i know


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2014)

You should be more modest


----------



## scerpers (Jun 20, 2014)

why                  ?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2014)

you bring up a good counter point


----------



## scerpers (Jun 21, 2014)

yes                             .


----------



## CA182 (Jun 21, 2014)

I'll be there this week.

I think.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 21, 2014)

Now we just need Table back.

Oh.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2014)

we should find a proxy table


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 21, 2014)

On the reals, new blood is always good.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 22, 2014)

not if they're shit


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 22, 2014)

Is anyone around or up for this right now?

Or soonish?

Not a lot of people around, but we could drum something up.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm at work 

otherwise I would be :33


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 22, 2014)

I figured you had shit to do, bro.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 22, 2014)

If you can wait until the game is over I can do it/


Actually, I can do it until September now.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm sure we can wait; no one is around to hurry!  

But what is our album?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2014)

put me in the convo if it goes late enough I might be able to join :33


----------



## CA182 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'll be there.

Someone suggest a nice piano album.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 22, 2014)

I dunno, I'd like to listen to Casualties of Cool, maybe.


New Bear in Heaven album.

New Andrew Bird.


Maybe one of the MMK albums? I got a couple adee didn't include.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2014)

Andrew Bird 

never mind don't add me


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 22, 2014)

Hahaha.

Does Jove just want to do new stuff or MM?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 22, 2014)

MMK preferably.


----------



## Ae (Jun 22, 2014)

There's a new Andrew Bird?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 24, 2014)

yes                    .


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 6, 2014)

Like y'all waited for my summer break to stop doing these.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 6, 2014)

Naw, the weeks have just been busy.

Totally forgot about it this week, though; too much going on all weekend to even glance through the threads, mang.  I try to do a few in the week with Para, though.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 6, 2014)

sorry jove
bos


----------



## Table (Jul 12, 2014)

Hey guys, are we doing a listening party tomorrow?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2014)

we should try to

I work tomorrow doe


----------



## Table (Jul 12, 2014)

Stop having a life


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2014)

I can't help it Table


----------



## Table (Jul 12, 2014)

It's okay I still love you


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes we are.

By God, we're going to have us an old fashioned Music Department Listening Party!


----------



## Table (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm excited! It's at 8 right?  Or does another time work better for people?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm off all weekend, so it can be whenever; it's usually better if it's earlier for people like CJ, but I'm not sure who will be partaking.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2014)

We could have done one today


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2014)

We still can, champ.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm going out soon though


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2014)

Well fuck your shit.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2014)

this is your fault for not being on Skype


----------



## scerpers (Jul 12, 2014)

music parties never again


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 13, 2014)

This is happening some time tonight-ish!

I have an album picked out because we need to get back into the swing of things, and it's going to be a smaller lot, probably.  Be ready for the weird, since fuck it I'm choosing it.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2014)

Boskov already stripping the facade of fairness


----------



## Vault (Jul 13, 2014)

Yeah Boskovs album will win definitely


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 13, 2014)

There can't be any corruption if there's no process!


----------



## Table (Jul 13, 2014)

Boskov is nazi-ing the party?

Not cool man, not cool at all.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 13, 2014)

You rubes didn't suggest anything.

I had to do this several times because nobody is takin' charge!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2014)

Did I miss it?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 13, 2014)

I started the convo, but n o one responded.

Gonna try for it next week or next weekend.


----------



## Table (Jul 13, 2014)

I would have suggested something (I had two choices in mind!) but Boskov RUINED it (as usual).

Thanks a lot duuuude.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 13, 2014)

Indie pop/folk album A
Indie pop/folk album B


----------



## Table (Jul 13, 2014)

Indie pop is da best.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2014)

Boskov's reaction was pretty much the best reaction.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2014)

Don't listen to these philistine fucks.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 14, 2014)

DON'T FUCKING HAVE A CONVERSATION WITHOUT ME


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2014)

What's wrong with folk?


----------



## scerpers (Jul 17, 2014)

nothing is wrong with folk


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 17, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with folk music at all; I love folk.

But, 'folk' has now become synonymous with a scruffy white dude and an acoustic guitar playing ballads--and shit, I love me some of that, too.   

But can you imagine if we got things like Appalachian Folk music?  Traditional African tribal dances?  Tibetan Throat Singing?  Traditional Arab music?


----------



## scerpers (Jul 17, 2014)

you mean you don't listen to tibetan throat singing?


----------



## Table (Jul 17, 2014)

I actually like Tibetan throat chanting and shiz. It makes me feel like I'm out in nature with frogs.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 17, 2014)

fuck off kiki
you killed music parties


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> But, 'folk' has now become synonymous with a scruffy white dude and an acoustic guitar playing ballads--and shit, I love me some of that, too.



Sounds like bluegrass


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2014)

no that's folk

also everyone not named Boskov Scorp Vault and I killed the MD's LP's


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 17, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Sounds like bluegrass



Not really lol



Parallax said:


> no that's folk
> 
> also everyone not named Boskov Scorp Vault and I killed the MD's LP's





Who wants to do one right now?

I really want to listen to either the three Acoustic Wizard EPs or the Brown Sabbath album.


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2014)

Not if we're listening to those


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 17, 2014)

lol I meant Para and Table, but a'ight


----------



## scerpers (Jul 18, 2014)

sleep killed me
again


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2014)

I was out, maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 18, 2014)

That works for me.

I'm stuck here anyways.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 19, 2014)

was fun
the little i heard


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2014)

Vault and I are doing one in 40 minutes who is in


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2014)

HEY

EVERYBODY

LP


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2014)

Bos we were always a triumvirate. This sell out


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2014)

Dude, I'm at work.

I don't even have skype here, or any of my music.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2014)

Naw, brah.

Naw.

Gotta see Guardians of the Galaxy tonight and then seeing Boris tomorrow night.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 31, 2014)

watching shitty movies instead of hanging out with your internet friends listening to music
you disgust me bos


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2014)

Scorp you weren't here either for today


----------



## scerpers (Jul 31, 2014)

yeah but i had an emergency


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2014)

well that is completely ok

sorry for lashing out at you, Scorp


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> Naw, brah.
> 
> Naw.
> 
> Gotta see Guardians of the Galaxy tonight and then seeing Boris tomorrow night.



Seeing Boris?!?!? 

Fuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2014)

I've seen them twice 

why haven't you seen them Vault


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2014)

This rube acting as if he doesn't know why. Smh


----------



## scerpers (Jul 31, 2014)

goin to the dentist tomorrow
right side of my jaw has been killing me past 2 days and i'm worried something is wrong


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2014)

I've been going to the dentist a lot as well, Scorp

getting my wisdom tooth pulled on Saturday.  Hope all goes well.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 31, 2014)

that sounds scary
anything having to do with teeth is scary


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2014)

yeah no it is

but fuck it I'd rather not be in discomfort and pain.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 31, 2014)

yeah                  .


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 2, 2014)

Alright, let's get this shit started.

Tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2014)

I wanna do tonight if possible but I'm not sure

I don't wanna say anything till I found out but I may be in serious need of medical assistance right now so I might be AWOL for a few days.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 2, 2014)

i don't care


----------



## Vault (Aug 2, 2014)

Tsundere Scorp


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 2, 2014)

Dude, Para.

What the fuck?

Be on Skype.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 2, 2014)

classic fake-para


----------



## Parallax (Aug 3, 2014)

are we still doing this today?

Where Boskov at


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 3, 2014)

Getting on skype now.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2014)

Does this still happen?


----------



## scerpers (Oct 4, 2014)

unfortunately not


----------



## CA182 (Oct 4, 2014)

A shame really, these things were fun.

Parallax get back to them. :/


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

I've been busy and you are busy/asleep every time we invite you 

Boskov abandoned us


----------



## scerpers (Oct 4, 2014)

kiki is really the one who abandoned us and started the decline


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2014)

Scorp is on to something here


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2014)

Fuck you people. 

Real life stuff is boring sometimes, but by God I've got to do it, you know?  You guys can't just fall to pieces every time I have to take a couple days off!  We'll start another up this Sunday.


----------



## Table (Oct 6, 2014)

BOSKOV


Dude.  I was looking for you.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2014)

Did you see me?


----------



## Table (Oct 6, 2014)

I mean, I sort of see you now.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2014)

Only sort of?

I'm also totally picking the album for the LP.

Deal with it, nerds.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 6, 2014)

It's Table

I thought she was dead

we should do these again.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2014)

We should.

But, like a previously-thought-extinct bird, she'll disappear into the dense foliage of NF for the foreseeable future now that you've noticed her.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 6, 2014)

it's an all day affair with anything that involves kiki


----------



## Parallax (Nov 24, 2014)

so like

i'm doing one in 10 minutes

we're doing Black Sabbath

join us if you can!


----------



## scerpers (Nov 24, 2014)

WOOOOOOOO
LISTENING PARTY
GET HYPE GET HYPE GET HYPE
BOO TABLE
BOO BOSKOV


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 24, 2014)

Boo yourself you filthy strumpet.


----------



## scerpers (Nov 24, 2014)

i was just kidding


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2015)

Boskov and I are doing another one of these tonight at around after 7pm EST

:33


----------



## scerpers (Jan 31, 2015)

i'll be there


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 2, 2015)

Awww man, I missed out on this bad boy  When is the next listening party and how can I help?


----------



## scerpers (Feb 2, 2015)

the next listening party whenever the wind blows it in


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 2, 2015)

destroy_musick said:


> Awww man, I missed out on this bad boy  When is the next listening party and how can I help?



We used to have them on Sundays pretty regularly, but we've kind of drifted to a rather random, spur of the moment kind of thing.  

We do it on Skype now since nobody had IRC when we started. 

You missed out on the Angelic Process.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 5, 2015)

shit was brutal
i liked it


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2015)

Next listening party, you need to listen to the new Sleater-Kinney album.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 5, 2015)

we're not fucking listening to shitty dykes the band krory, fuck off


----------



## KPanos (Mar 1, 2015)

hi all i just wanted to ask if anyone knows the music that plays at the begining of the episode 375, when naruto and sasuke combine their attacks against the 10 tails


----------



## scerpers (Mar 1, 2015)

KPanos said:


> hi all i just wanted to ask if anyone knows the music that plays at the begining of the episode 375, when naruto and sasuke combine their attacks against the 10 tails



wrong thread buddy


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2015)

Ayo, we're going to be soft-rebooting this.

Hit me up if you want deetz.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 3, 2015)

always hit me with deets


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 13, 2015)

ayo

Who's up for a big listen along of Sufjan Steven's Age of Adz this weekend?


----------



## Vault (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm always up for Sufjan even his sessions are better than a lot of albums. Dude too stronk


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 13, 2015)

Age of Adz is underrated.

The literal definition of lush.


----------



## Table (Mar 13, 2015)

Listening party?

GUESS WHO MIGHT BE THERE (but then probs not make it)


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 13, 2015)

You!?


----------



## scerpers (Mar 13, 2015)

listenin parteeeeee


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2015)

Boskov and I are planning to do another one of these today

this time our album is going to be Sufjan Steven's newest album Carrie & Lowell


----------



## scerpers (Mar 20, 2015)

i'm in


----------



## Parallax (Oct 13, 2015)

bumping

Imma try to have an LP with Bosksnob and a few others for Swans' newest release, The Gate.  If anyone is interested in joining hit us up!


----------



## Table (Oct 13, 2015)

Um, _hi_        .


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 13, 2015)

How many days long is the album?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 13, 2015)

not long enough


----------



## scerpers (Oct 13, 2015)

i'm up if you're still going on


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2015)

bumping to save the tables from scorp's long-ass name stretching them


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 15, 2018)

okay, who wanna try this again?

@Lucaniel @Parallax @scerpers @Vault @Stunna


----------



## Parallax (Sep 16, 2018)

im in


----------



## kini (Dec 29, 2018)

Hey. Is the music department dead?


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2018)

Buskuv said:


> okay, who wanna try this again?
> 
> @Lucaniel @Parallax @scerpers @Vault @Stunna


Lets try guys


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 30, 2018)

kini said:


> Hey. Is the music department dead?



It sure is.


----------



## kini (Dec 30, 2018)

lol I remember this place fondly.


----------



## kini (Dec 30, 2018)

What's mow doing?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 30, 2018)

None of the regs have posted here in many years.

I think it's just me.

And I don't really post.

Mow is doing good, though.  Living a charmed life.


----------



## kini (Dec 31, 2018)

lol that's good.


----------



## kini (Jan 7, 2019)

Yo if any MD members want to add me on Facebook, talk to me.  I'd appreciate it! I cherish you guys really, even though you more than likely don't know me (my username was fagget_br), I was a heavy lurker back in the day. Remember Cinder, Jove, Boskov, Lamb, destroy_musick, Del (can't remember his full username atm), Jinx, etc. I have trouble with the names but the memories are there. I just stumbled upon this place and my eyes were opened to a new world of music I had never experienced ever before. It really made my life brighter at that time, and I just wanted to say that I love y'all for being there and stuff. If you are in contact Boskov, let me know, and link them this post so I can say hi and so on.

Btw I'm also wondering if anyone wants to listen to "The Impossible Kid" by Aesop with me sometime. It's a hard album to get into so even if you've heard it before it will be instructive, I think. Peace for now.


----------

